# The rare / unusual CPU club



## cheenou77

hahha,,,awesome thread!


----------



## tpi2007

Thanks!

If you remember some more rare / unusual CPU's you're welcome to post them here!

Cheers!


----------



## the_beast

I had an AMD K6-3 @ 450MHz which was pretty uncommon - was back in the days when AMD were very niche, and few K6-3's were sold (the K6-2 was much more common).

Ran a dual Pentium Pro @ 200MHz system with SCSI drives as well for a while - was very nippy at the time. Had a massive 64MB RAM and everything. Those socket 8 CPUs were massive...

Also had a couple of Cyrix systems, but nothing out of the (then) ordinary.

Don't have it any of these any more though - had to clear all the crap out a couple of years back, and pretty much all of my older/less used gear went.


----------



## Chuckclc

Dang I remember those chips. They were notorious for how hot they ran back then, that was *before* the days when cpu fans and heatsinks were common.


----------



## RevyYYYe

Awesome thread.. most of these chips are unknwn/disregarded to me


----------



## slngsht

I have a few Via C3 (Cyrix) Socket 370 processors that are somewhat rare. They were cheap in the day and used in low power applications versus their Celeron and Pentium 3 competitors and would work in the same motherboards. They underperformed and didn't do very well in the performance segment. Here are my hwbot submissions for these four processors:

6-7-11 edit: the links are bad for my submissions since they have updated hwbot.

Via C3 667 Samuel

Via C3 1.0ghz Ezra

Via C3 1.2ghz

Via C3 700A 150nm










If you really want to lol, check out the Superpi32m scores. The 667 took over 12 hours to complete.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13572066*
> I had an AMD K6-3 @ 450MHz which was pretty uncommon - was back in the days when AMD were very niche, and few K6-3's were sold (the K6-2 was much more common).
> 
> Ran a dual Pentium Pro @ 200MHz system with SCSI drives as well for a while - was very nippy at the time. Had a massive 64MB RAM and everything. Those socket 8 CPUs were massive...
> 
> Also had a couple of Cyrix systems, but nothing out of the (then) ordinary.
> 
> Don't have it any of these any more though - had to clear all the crap out a couple of years back, and pretty much all of my older/less used gear went.


Hmmm, that AMD K6-3 business caught my interest! Just went to read a bit. Turns out the 500 MHz K6-III was even more rare - so rare it was recalled because it drew too much current from some motherboards! I'll add the K6-3 450 Mhz and 500 Mhz to the list.

Man, you had some VERY NICE systems back then! A Pentium Pro system was a wet dream to most people back then, let alone a dual system LOLOL. I'm not sure, but the Pentium Pro is, if not the biggest CPU ever made, at least one of the biggest. You've just reminded me I have to buy one from eBay for my collection









By the way, do you think the Pentium Pro qualifies as a rare / unusual CPU ? I'm not aware how well it sold in the professional area of business.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;13572106*
> Dang I remember those chips. They were notorious for how hot they ran back then, that was *before* the days when cpu fans and heatsinks were common.


The chips I put in the photo all need an active cooling fan. I have a tiny Cooler Master heatsink + fan on my Cyrix 5x86 100 Mhz. Since CPU sockets didn't have fixation points back then, the heatsink attaches to the CPU itself. It actually looks very cute









Even the 486DX4 100 Mhz already needed, at the very least, a passive heatsink, but I think most needed an active heatsink+fan combo. A 486DX2 66Mhz could do with a passive heatsink tough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevyYYYe;13572121*
> Awesome thread.. most of these chips are unknwn/disregarded to me


Thanks, glad you liked it!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slngsht;13572269*
> I have a few Via C3 (Cyrix) Socket 370 processors that are somewhat rare. They were cheap in the day and used in low power applications versus their Celeron and Pentium 3 competitors and would work in the same motherboards. They underperformed and didn't do very well in the performance segment. Here are my hwbot submissions for these four processors:
> 
> Via C3 667 Samuel
> 
> Via C3 1.0ghz Ezra
> 
> Via C3 1.2ghz
> 
> Via C3 700A 150nm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to lol, check out the Superpi32m scores. The 667 took over 12 hours to complete.


Wow! You just got yourself a spot on the owner's club with this entry!

When I was writing the first post I thought about Transmeta's Crusoe, but believe me, I somehow managed to forget about the VIA CPU's.







Shame on me! Adding them to the list right away!

LOL @ 12 hours (almost 13) on Superpi

Nice idea to put some scores on the web for posterity! I'll try to do some with the Cyrix 5x86 too (I wonder what I'll be able to run).

Btw, nice photo


----------



## the_beast

Not sure the C3s count as rare - they powered a large chunk of the thin client market before AMD & Intel brought out lower powered chips.

One other CPU I own (still have it) is a Vortex86, which most people here won't have heard of (despite the fact it's fully x86 compatible, and only a few years old). It's basically a complete all-in-one system, with a Pentium cpu core @ 150MHz, northbridge, southbridge and AGP graphics subsystem all integrated into a single SoC. It's on an industrial PC/104 (9cm square) motherboard used for system control etc - I've got a couple of them, and the whole system uses ~3-4W at load. Always been intending to build digital photo frames and home automation controllers with them, just never got round to it...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13572476*
> Not sure the C3s count as rare - they powered a large chunk of the thin client market before AMD & Intel brought out lower powered chips.
> 
> One other CPU I own (still have it) is a Vortex86, which most people here won't have heard of (despite the fact it's fully x86 compatible, and only a few years old). It's basically a complete all-in-one system, with a Pentium cpu core @ 150MHz, northbridge, southbridge and AGP graphics subsystem all integrated into a single SoC. It's on an industrial PC/104 (9cm square) motherboard used for system control etc - I've got a couple of them, and the whole system uses ~3-4W at load. Always been intending to build digital photo frames and home automation controllers with them, just never got round to it...


Hmmm, you do have a point with the C3. Maybe we should classify them more in the "unusual" category rather than "rare".

Vortex86, good find... I think I never heard of that one. Can you take a picture ?

Just went looking for it, very interesting. Intel is just now doing this with the Atom. I'll add it to the list, along with the website. I wonder how much power the fastest model uses.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13572580*
> Vortex86, good find... I think I never heard of that one. Can you take a picture ?
> 
> Just went looking for it, very interesting. Intel is just now doing this with the Atom. I'll add it to the list, along with the website. I wonder how much power the fastest model uses.


Not got them to hand - in storage at the moment (which is a fancy way of saying they're packed up in a box in my mum's loft waiting for me to move them or chuck them).

The boards I have are here though. On one of the three boards it has a heatsink as shown on the top right of this page though, and all the connectors are black not coloured. I presume that's an earlier model. The page puts the cpu clock at 166MHz though - I'm sure mine are 150MHz, although that might just be me remembering wrongly as it's been a few years since I played with them.


----------



## harishgayatri

Do these count?

VIA C3 667Mhz processor & Intel i486DX2

I have the pics for Intel i486DX2


----------



## Princess Garnet

You should require either a CPU-Z or a picture of the CPU with something (like a piece of paper) with the owner's name on it or something, you know, just for verification.

Core 2 Duo E8700, oh... don't even mention it! I still sort of want one. If I remember right, I think I even saw a Core 2 Duo E8800 (3.66Ghz?) result turned in at some hardware results website somewhere! Seems it was made though, just not released?

http://www.x86-guide.com/en/cpu/Intel-Core-2-Duo-E8800-%28ES%29-cpu-no4350.html

If my Pentium III-S 1.4GHz Tualatin qualifies as unusual, I'll get some pictures of it.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I've had this sitting on my desk for some years, don't remember what the chip was, but I do know it was from my dads computer back in 2001 and was an AMD based system.

If you can tell me what it is, that'd be great.

Edit::: so I did some digging, and found out that its a AMD Athlon 1300


----------



## mcmosher

I'm going to guess its a thunderbird:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:KL_AMD_Athlon_XP_Thunderbird.jpg


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666;13574539*
> I've had this sitting on my desk for some years, don't remember what the chip was, but I do know it was from my dads computer back in 2001 and was an AMD based system.
> 
> If you can tell me what it is, that'd be great.
> 
> Edit::: so I did some digging, and found out that its a AMD Athlon 1300


Digging? It's printed right on the die...


----------



## Hyoketsu

Sweet thread








Too bad I don't currently have anything to add to the list. I had a couple of 133MHz Pentiums (Or was the first one 100MHz? Consarnit, can't remember :/) a while back, but I don't know their exact models. Despite being in love with PCs, as a little kiddo, I was pretty much clueless about the various "deeper" specs of certain components.

EDIT: Wiki to the rescue. Unless I overlooked something, this should be it:
Quote:


> Model#: Pentium 1110\133
> Freq: 133 MHz
> L1 cache: 8 + 8 KB
> FSB: 66 MT/s
> Multi: 2×
> Voltage: 3.135-3.6 V
> TDP: 11.2 W
> Socket 7
> Release date: June 1, 1995


Wow, seriously, 1995? I got it when I was 8 years old, which means the CPU was ~3 years old at that time. Pretty decent, though, of course, still a tad on the old side. I used to think it was already a fossil by the time I got my hands on it









Anyway, enough rambling. Does this count as rare/unusual? Does it count if I lost it several years ago?


----------



## Iris

Ive actually probably come across a lot of the old/rare CPUs you've listed. I work for a big PC refurbisher and the systems that come in sport all sorts of CPUs, old and new.


----------



## cokezone

I used to have a QX9750 sold it off ages ago for around £600


----------



## Moparman

Someone should build one of these systems I have boxes of old RAM if someone has boards


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13574801*
> Digging? It's printed right on the die...


Well the I hadn't really looked since it was very dirty and the text on the CPU is faded and not very legible outside of the AMD Athlon listed at the top of the die.

So sorry some of us don't have perfect vision and can read very small print...


----------



## slngsht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;13574418*
> 
> If my Pentium III-S 1.4GHz Tualatin qualifies as unusual, I'll get some pictures of it.


It's not unusual, but consumer boards that would run the Tualatins were because the Tualatins were fairly short lived and were quickly phased out with introduction of the Pentium 4's. The Tualatins would technically fit in all socket 370 boards, but had different electrical pinouts than the overwhelmingly majority of socket 370 boards which ran Mendocino Celerons and Coppermine Pentium 3's and Celerons, and were therefore, incompatible with most boards. Because of this incompatibility, the Tualatins were mainly used in dual-socket server boards since Pentium 4's were single threaded and didn't support SMP like the Pentium 3's did, so they were better suited for server scenarios than the Pentium 4's.

Here's a bit of interesting trivia: an overclocked Pentium 3 at 1.8ghz would outpace a stock Pentium 4 Willamette at the same speed in most benchmarks. However, the DDR ram that the Pentium 4 ran on would help even the playing field in some situations.

I have one of these Pentium 3 1.4 S cpu's as well, but wouldn't consider it rare at all.

Here's my cpu-z hwbot submission for that chip. http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2158288_slngsht_cpu_z_pentium_3_celeron_1.4ghz_2138.22_mhz

edit: Whoops, that submission is for the Celeron 1.4 Tualatin, not the Pentium 3 1.4-S. You just let me know that I never benched that chip. Now I have something to do tonight!


----------



## The Master Chief

I have a BNIB Intel OverDrive CPU


----------



## Phobos223

I have a couple 1.0 - 1.333Ghz Athlon Thunderbirds


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief;13576163*
> I have a BNIB Intel OverDrive CPU


Was that that stacker like module, where you could stack a 486Dx2 and make it a DX4?? lol


----------



## kenolak

Got a p4EE 3.4 in my backup rig. Still runs like a champ. I'll get a cpu-z shot off it this weekend after I clean out the closet.
Got a few tandy's too, no clue what cpu they've got. Those should be fun :}


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;13576342*
> Got a p4EE 3.4 in my backup rig. Still runs like a champ. I'll get a cpu-z shot off it this weekend after I clean out the closet.
> Got a few tandy's too, no clue what cpu they've got. Those should be fun :}


Darn, I'm jelly. Mine's just a regular northwood







Gimme dat gallatin nao!


----------



## egerds

k6*2* 550 AGR
dx4 66 and 100
sparc 5
ultra sparc


----------



## tpi2007

Wow, so many posts since I was last here!






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harishgayatri;13573467*
> Do these count?
> 
> VIA C3 667Mhz processor & Intel i486DX2
> 
> I have the pics for Intel i486DX2


Hi, harishgayatri, welcome to the thread









The C3 was already mentioned, we sort of agree that it's not very rare, but it's unusual, so I added it to the list.

As to the 486DX2, well, I just have one thing to say: you've got a great CPU right there







, but unless that signing on the CPU is from a celebrity, it's not rare at all. The 486 DX2 66MHz was the best selling CPU of the early nineties!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;13574418*
> You should require either a CPU-Z or a picture of the CPU with something (like a piece of paper) with the owner's name on it or something, you know, just for verification.
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8700, oh... don't even mention it! I still sort of want one. If I remember right, I think I even saw a Core 2 Duo E8800 (3.66Ghz?) result turned in at some hardware results website somewhere! Seems it was made though, just not released?
> 
> http://www.x86-guide.com/en/cpu/Intel-Core-2-Duo-E8800-%28ES%29-cpu-no4350.html
> 
> If my Pentium III-S 1.4GHz Tualatin qualifies as unusual, I'll get some pictures of it.


Fully agree. I'm just asking for a photo right now, but if people also want to put a CPU-Z validation (those who can hehehe), they're welcome. Depending on the model (if it's very rare, for example), it may be useful for the poster to put a small piece of paper next to it so that we are sure.

A Core 2 Duo E8800 ? Wow, I have already seen a few people in the forums with E8700's but I had never heard of that! That would have been legendary, as legendary a name as the 8800GT








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666;13574539*
> I've had this sitting on my desk for some years, don't remember what the chip was, but I do know it was from my dads computer back in 2001 and was an AMD based system.
> 
> If you can tell me what it is, that'd be great.
> 
> Edit::: so I did some digging, and found out that its a AMD Athlon 1300


That is some nice patina that CPU has hehehe, looks like an old coin









I don't think they are rare tough, but good find. Keep it so you can tell your grandchildren "I used to play and do work on this back then"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;13575080*
> Sweet thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I don't currently have anything to add to the list. I had a couple of 133MHz Pentiums (Or was the first one 100MHz? Consarnit, can't remember :/) a while back, but I don't know their exact models. Despite being in love with PCs, as a little kiddo, I was pretty much clueless about the various "deeper" specs of certain components.
> 
> EDIT: Wiki to the rescue. Unless I overlooked something, this should be it:
> 
> Wow, seriously, 1995? I got it when I was 8 years old, which means the CPU was ~3 years old at that time. Pretty decent, though, of course, still a tad on the old side. I used to think it was already a fossil by the time I got my hands on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough rambling. Does this count as rare/unusual? Does it count if I lost it several years ago?


Hey Hyoketsu! Nice find, but no cigar







Those were pretty common.

The first Pentium was actually released in 1993, with 60 and 66Mhz speeds. I have a bunch of paper magazines from back then (I'm actually starting to think about making a thread of "old news", sort of like a timeline, told by magazine covers, of how we got where we are today).

These two initial Pentium models ran hot (for the time), and the 60 Mhz version wasn't even as fast as the 486DX4 100Mhz (the 66Mhz model was probably more or less on par). These two were the ones that had the FDIV problem that Intel initially didn't want to acknowledge. They later agreed to exchange the faulty CPU's with revised ones.

The Pentium only really took off around 1995, when the 75Mhz Pentium not only ran faster than the fastest 486, but was also cooler running, and bug free. The 75 Mhz Pentium was the real starting point for the Pentium when it comes to mass market. Then came the more expensive 90 Mhz Pentium, and a little later the 100Mhz Pentium. These were all available in 1995, with 133, 150 and 166 Mhz models coming in 1996.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iris;13575111*
> Ive actually probably come across a lot of the old/rare CPUs you've listed. I work for a big PC refurbisher and the systems that come in sport all sorts of CPUs, old and new.


Oh... you could fetch some of them for us, could you ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokezone;13575147*
> I used to have a QX9750 sold it off ages ago for around £600


Wait, what ? I did a search for that, and the info is a bit confusing. Can you tell us a bit more about that CPU ? Speed, FSB, platform ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman;13575165*
> Someone should build one of these systems I have boxes of old RAM if someone has boards


I have a Cyrix 5x86 (formerly a 486SX2 66Mhz) that (I think) is fully working. Will be checking it out on a few days. Maybe I'll do a video to show you guys!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slngsht;13576124*
> It's not unusual, but consumer boards that would run the Tualatins were because the Tualatins were fairly short lived and were quickly phased out with introduction of the Pentium 4's. The Tualatins would technically fit in all socket 370 boards, but had different electrical pinouts than the overwhelmingly majority of socket 370 boards which ran Mendocino Celerons and Coppermine Pentium 3's and Celerons, and were therefore, incompatible with most boards. Because of this incompatibility, the Tualatins were mainly used in dual-socket server boards since Pentium 4's were single threaded and didn't support SMP like the Pentium 3's did, so they were better suited for server scenarios than the Pentium 4's.
> 
> Here's a bit of interesting trivia: an overclocked Pentium 3 at 1.8ghz would outpace a stock Pentium 4 Willamette at the same speed in most benchmarks. However, the DDR ram that the Pentium 4 ran on would help even the playing field in some situations.
> 
> I have one of these Pentium 3 1.4 S cpu's as well, but wouldn't consider it rare at all.
> 
> Here's my cpu-z hwbot submission for that chip. http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2158288_slngsht_cpu_z_pentium_3_celeron_1.4ghz_2138.22_mhz
> 
> edit: Whoops, that submission is for the Celeron 1.4 Tualatin, not the Pentium 3 1.4-S. You just let me know that I never benched that chip. Now I have something to do tonight!


I bought a P3 Tualatin 1.4 Ghz today! Hooray! I don't have a board, so for now it's for collecting purposes only, but I'm so happy







Always wanted one!

The Pentium 3 were also held back by the FSB being slower. Oh well, Intel had a great chip. If only they had paired it with the P4's higher FSB and DDR ram, we would have had the Core 2 lineup much sooner









I do love the P4 line though. With it's mistakes (Prescott) Intel learned how to fine tune the best balance between performance, clockspeed and pipelines, and the results are showing now with Sandy Bridge








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief;13576163*
> I have a BNIB Intel OverDrive CPU


Post pics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13576196*
> I have a couple 1.0 - 1.333Ghz Athlon Thunderbirds


Nice! Not exactly rare, but nice! Still useful as a PC for downloads and general office use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;13576342*
> Got a p4EE 3.4 in my backup rig. Still runs like a champ. I'll get a cpu-z shot off it this weekend after I clean out the closet.
> Got a few tandy's too, no clue what cpu they've got. Those should be fun :}


You do ? Photos! Photo! Photos! Hyoketsu, if kenolak ever decides to sell, we're going to be having a little discussion between us









Ohhhh, Tandy's! My first PC was a Tandy! A laptop! It had an 8088 CPU, a 20 MB HDD, 720k low density 3.5 floppy drive, and a white/blue widescreen monitor. Came with it's own OS, with a nice GUI and everything! Weighed about 5 Kg tough!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;13576500*
> Darn, I'm jelly. Mine's just a regular northwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme dat gallatin nao!


You can say that again!







But let's face it, our 3.4 Ghz Northwoods are pretty good. Ok, I am lying to myself now. I want the EE








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egerds;13576643*
> k6*2* 550 AGR
> dx4 66 and 100
> sparc 5
> ultra sparc


Hmm, DX4 66 Mhz ? You mean DX2, right ?

Those two 486's were pretty good sellers at the time.The DX2 being the best bang for the buck and then the DX4 also being the best bang for the buck when the Pentium was already starting to come into the mainstream.

I'm not sure how rare those Sparcs are. Can you or anybody more experienced with those shed a little light on the matter ?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13578237*
> Nice find, but no cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were pretty common.


Snap. Oh well. Figured that might be the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13578237*
> You do ? Photos! Photo! Photos! Hyoketsu, if kenolak ever decides to sell, we're going to be having a little discussion between us


That, my friend, we will, rest assured







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13578237*
> You can say that again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But let's face it, our 3.4 Ghz Northwoods are pretty good. Ok, I am lying to myself now. I want the EE


That makes the two of us


----------



## N3C14R

I have a Transmeta Crusoe TM5600 in my old ECS desknote, does it cont as unusual?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1828952


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13567558*
> Hi guys and gals!
> 
> I searched OCN for a thread / club on this topic and couldn't find any!
> 
> Searches for rare / unusual / odd + CPU /Processor returned no results (if you find one, feel free to let me know!), so this might be a good place to start a thread / club for those that have that rare CPU, old or new, being used or cherished in a collection ( or just in a big box full of computer parts) to come out and share those CPU's with the community!
> 
> I'm thinking of x86 chips primarily, but I guess any rare / unusual CPU is worthy of being in the club.
> 
> As an example of rare CPU's I would consider both those that were produced / bought in very low numbers because of either availability or high purchase price, or even those CPU's that were not bought by many because the next one was better for almost the same price; some CPU's that were mainly OEM and not very famous at it either, or even some engineering samples that were actually named, produced in small numbers and considered for full production.
> 
> Examples of rare / unusual CPU's:
> 
> - Cyrix 5x86 120Mhz and other Cyrix CPU's;
> 
> - Pentium OverDrive 63 / 83 Mhz and other Pentium Overdrives;
> 
> - AMD K6-3 450 Mhz and 500 Mhz (even more rare);
> 
> - VIA C3 (check slngsht's post);
> 
> - Vortex86 SoC;
> 
> - Pentium 4 2.8 Ghz, 400 Mhz FSB; Pentium 4 3.4 Ghz Extreme Edition; Pentium 4 3.8 Ghz;
> 
> - Core 2 Duo E8190 (same as the E8200 but without Virtualization);
> 
> - Core 2 Duo E8300 2.83 Ghz - did anyone here buy one ? Everybody got either the E8200, that came with many pre-built systems, or the legendary E8400;
> 
> - Core 2 Duo E8700 3.5 Ghz (ohhhh, some lucky people got their hands on one of these);
> 
> - Core 2 Quad Q6400 2.13 Ghz; Core 2 Quad QX6800 2.93 Ghz and QX6850 3 Ghz;
> 
> I'm not very familiar with AMD CPU's, but I'm sure there are quite a few rare examples as well. I'm thinking of some Phenom II X3 models and probably many more older ones (EDIT: Just added the K6-3 450 Mhz and 500 Mhz). More examples are welcome.
> 
> If you guys think this is a nice idea, post your pics and I'll add you as members! Or if you remember more rare / unusual CPU's you're welcome to share the info!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: Pentium Overdrive 83 Mhz, Cyrix 5x86 120 Mhz, Cyrix 5x86 100 Mhz, AMD 5x86 133 Mhz ADZ model (there is also a more common ADW model).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> *Owners:*
> 
> - slngsht
> 
> - tpi2007


I literally have an entire bag full of P4's at 2.8 with the 400mhz FSB, so does that make me a certified thug?


----------



## 69BBNova

I'm not sure if their rare but I have a pair of Pentium Pro MMX 200MHz if I remember correctly...

I think I also have some slot A + slot 1 cpus also.

I have a bunch of other unknowns because the heatsinks are stuck to them.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13578237*
> The Pentium only really took off around 1995, when the 75Mhz Pentium not only ran faster than the fastest 486, but was also cooler running, and bug free. The 75 Mhz Pentium was the real starting point for the Pentium when it comes to mass market. Then came the more expensive 90 Mhz Pentium, and a little later the 100Mhz Pentium. These were all available in 1995, with 133, 150 and 166 Mhz models coming in 1996.


I had a Pentium 75MHz in '95. I remember being super jealous of my uncle, who had a P90...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13578237*
> I'm not sure how rare those Sparcs are. Can you or anybody more experienced with those shed a little light on the matter ?


The Sparc chips are really quite rare in domestic use, but they were found in a lot of high-end workstations, servers and many supercomputers.

I also (briefly) owned an Intel Itanium server - bought it off eBay cos it was cool, but then sold it a few weeks later as I realised I didn't have any purpose for the 60lb beast. They were pretty rare all round because no-one bought them...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *69BBNova;13580719*
> I'm not sure if their rare but I have a pair of Pentium Pro MMX 200MHz if I remember correctly...


If you do remember correctly then they are super rare - to my knowledge Intel never made a Pentium Pro that supported MMX - that was only on the later Pentium MMX and Pentium II chips (if I remember correctly - but the Pro had a few other features that pushed it ahead of the Penitums).


----------



## harishgayatri

Quote:


> Hi, harishgayatri, welcome to the thread
> 
> The C3 was already mentioned, we sort of agree that it's not very rare, but it's unusual, so I added it to the list.
> 
> As to the 486DX2, well, I just have one thing to say: you've got a great CPU right there , but unless that signing on the CPU is from a celebrity, it's not rare at all. The 486 DX2 66MHz was the best selling CPU of the early nineties!


Thanks mate.

The Intel Chip isn't signed by a celebrity. It was signed by my Dad's office system providers.


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I am in possession of a pentium 4 3.4GHz w/ HT, does this make me a pro


----------



## BradleyW

http://www.rarecpus.com/


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightSpeedIII;13585204*
> I am in possession of a pentium 4 3.4GHz w/ HT, does this make me a pro


Depends on several factors.
If it's LGA775, then it's a waste of a good mobo socket. If it's PGA478 - it's one of the top 3 CPUs.
Then comes the question which one of the three it is.
Northwood/Prescott - nothing out of the ordinary, move along








Gallatin - you have my respect, kind sir


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I have an MOS 6502 @ 1.19 MHz
and an abit slocket
plus a amd k6-III 450mhz super socket 7


----------



## 69BBNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13582004*
> If you do remember correctly then they are super rare - to my knowledge Intel never made a Pentium Pro that supported MMX - that was only on the later Pentium MMX and Pentium II chips (if I remember correctly - but the Pro had a few other features that pushed it ahead of the Penitums).


Your right I didn't remember correctly...

I just looked in my box of procs and there isn't a MMX marking...o well


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Dont know If I'm having a unusual/rare CPu, but after looking in my closet with the "PC crap" as my fiance is calling it, the only candidate I could have is a AMD K6-2/475AHX







..

If it is, I'd be happy to join you club


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;13580028*
> I have a Transmeta Crusoe TM5600 in my old ECS desknote, does it cont as unusual?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1828952


I guess it does, not many people have those! Will add you to the list!

How's the performance ? What would you compare it to on the Intel / AMD side ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;13580054*
> I literally have an entire bag full of P4's at 2.8 with the 400mhz FSB, so does that make me a certified thug?


How did you get hold of so many ? I read a long time ago that Intel only made those because a large corporation specifically asked for them, to upgrade systems. They were never sold at retail.

Post pics with your nickname on a piece of paper next to it/them so I can add you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *69BBNova;13580719*
> I'm not sure if their rare but I have a pair of Pentium Pro MMX 200MHz if I remember correctly...
> 
> I think I also have some slot A + slot 1 cpus also.
> 
> I have a bunch of other unknowns because the heatsinks are stuck to them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *69BBNova;13586854*
> Your right I didn't remember correctly...
> 
> I just looked in my box of procs and there isn't a MMX marking...o well


I was already searching for such a rarity







I even considered the possibility you having one of those Pentium II Overdrive that fit in the Pentium Pro socket









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13582004*
> I had a Pentium 75MHz in '95. I remember being super jealous of my uncle, who had a P90...
> 
> The Sparc chips are really quite rare in domestic use, but they were found in a lot of high-end workstations, servers and many supercomputers.
> 
> I also (briefly) owned an Intel Itanium server - bought it off eBay cos it was cool, but then sold it a few weeks later as I realised I didn't have any purpose for the 60lb beast. They were pretty rare all round because no-one bought them...
> 
> If you do remember correctly then they are super rare - to my knowledge Intel never made a Pentium Pro that supported MMX - that was only on the later Pentium MMX and Pentium II chips (if I remember correctly - but the Pro had a few other features that pushed it ahead of the Penitums).


Tell me about it, I was jealous of everybody LOL, as I only had a 486SX2 66Mhz







. I upgraded to a 486DX4 the next year.

Thanks for the info, so we can accept Sparc as being unusual in the consumer space. Only thing missing now is pics from the owner.

A 60lb Itanium server







shipping costs mustn't have been pretty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightSpeedIII;13585204*
> I am in possession of a pentium 4 3.4GHz w/ HT, does this make me a pro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;13586108*
> Depends on several factors.
> If it's LGA775, then it's a waste of a good mobo socket. If it's PGA478 - it's one of the top 3 CPUs.
> Then comes the question which one of the three it is.
> Northwood/Prescott - nothing out of the ordinary, move along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallatin - you have my respect, kind sir


LightspeedIII: This.

If you want, you're welcome to join the P4 club (see our sigs).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13585222*
> http://www.rarecpus.com/


VERY NICE find! Thanks! Rep+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13586126*
> I have an MOS 6502 @ 1.19 MHz
> and an abit slocket
> plus a amd k6-III 450mhz super socket 7


Ohhhh the iconic MOS! I've spent countless hours with a BBC micro which had one of those









I took this paragraph from the Wikipedia article:
Quote:


> The 6502 was introduced at US$25 at the Wescon show in September 1975. The company had an off-floor suite with a big jar full of the chips. However with this early run they only had a handful of working ones. To give the appearance of larger quantities, the bottom of the jar was stuffed with defective chips, and only the ones at the top of the jar worked.[3] At the same show the 6800 and Intel 8080 were selling for US$179.[4] At first many people thought the new chip's price was a hoax or a mistake, but while the show was still ongoing both Motorola and Intel had dropped their chips to US$69.[5][6] These price reductions legitimized the 6502, which started selling by the hundreds.[3]


Just goes to show that a little competition is always VERY good for the consumer.

I doubt the MOS can be considered rare or unusual given that it was inside many computers and game consoles of the time, but it's nonetheless a great find!

As to the AMD K6-III 450 Mhz, post pics with your nickname next to it so I can add you!

Cheers!


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;13580054*
> I literally have an entire bag full of P4's at 2.8 with the 400mhz FSB, so does that make me a certified thug?


p4's at 2.8 400mhz. are very rare.Usually it's a celeron when they(400mhz.fsb) are clocked that high.They actually carry some value,for people limited too 400mhz. fsb.A few years ago they were worth around 25.00 a piece.


----------



## BradleyW

I once had a pentium 3 at 800mhz core speed in an old acer travlemate 212T. Oldest CPU i have in the house is a single core 1.6ghz celeron single core. I once also had a P4 3.8Ghz HT. Not rare or unusual but it was an uncommon CPU at the time.


----------



## GIPrice

does the i7 975 count?


----------



## Enfluenza

aw man i had a Via Cyrix MII 300Mhz (3x100FSB lol)
but in my ignorance i smashed it with a sledgehammer when i was 12. fack!

i only have mainstream CPUs now








A64 (754) 3200+[2Ghz], 3400+[2.2Ghz],
A64 (939) 3500+ [2Ghz]
Opty 170 (2Ghz running @ 2.4Ghz)


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slngsht;13576124*
> It's not unusual, but consumer boards that would run the Tualatins were because the Tualatins were fairly short lived and were quickly phased out with introduction of the Pentium 4's. The Tualatins would technically fit in all socket 370 boards, but had different electrical pinouts than the overwhelmingly majority of socket 370 boards which ran Mendocino Celerons and Coppermine Pentium 3's and Celerons, and were therefore, incompatible with most boards. Because of this incompatibility, the Tualatins were mainly used in dual-socket server boards since Pentium 4's were single threaded and didn't support SMP like the Pentium 3's did, so they were better suited for server scenarios than the Pentium 4's.
> 
> Here's a bit of interesting trivia: an overclocked Pentium 3 at 1.8ghz would outpace a stock Pentium 4 Willamette at the same speed in most benchmarks. However, the DDR ram that the Pentium 4 ran on would help even the playing field in some situations.


I would say it's fairly uncommon/rare for the reasons you listed.

Also, the 1.4GHz model outpaced the 1.7GHz Pentium 4 model in benchmarks. That's at least part of why that electrical incompatibility exists. Intel wanted to discourage people from buying it when it was faster than the Pentium 4, as they wanted to push/market the latter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13588067*
> I once had a pentium 3 at 800mhz core speed in an old acer travlemate 212T.


I'm not sure of the mobile variant (if that's what that one had), but the desktop variant was ridiculously common (I have one). 800MHz was sort of to the Pentium III what the 2.8GHz variant was to the Pentium 4.


----------



## patawic

i have some old intel celerons that use a Slot 1 or slot 2 socket. I dont know if they are unusual or not though.


----------



## EpicPie

awesome thread is awesome.


----------



## H-man

The cpu in the sig rig might count because it reports a 100 Mhz FSB when I can only find info on the 66 mhz fsb ones. (It is a system with a TDP of 10 watts)


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13587096*
> I guess it does, not many people have those! Will add you to the list!
> 
> How's the performance ? What would you compare it to on the Intel / AMD side ?


Under Win XP, its terrible. Its like impossible to multitask, opening up a single window (My computer, My documents, Recycle bin, etc) makes the CPU usage spike up to 100% for a while.

But under Win 2000 it isn't all that bad, probably because it lacks all the eye candy and bloated services of XP.

A 600mhz Pentium 3 will still blow it out of the water though, regardless of what OS its running.


----------



## otaku_ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;13588236*
> I would say it's fairly uncommon/rare for the reasons you listed.
> 
> Also, the 1.4GHz model outpaced the 1.7GHz Pentium 4 model in benchmarks. That's at least part of why that electrical incompatibility exists. Intel wanted to discourage people from buying it when it was faster than the Pentium 4, as they wanted to push/market the latter.I'm not sure of the mobile variant (if that's what that one had), but the desktop variant was ridiculously common (I have one). 800MHz was sort of to the Pentium III what the 2.8GHz variant was to the Pentium 4.


As I can see you really do like intel, don't you? All pentium 4 chips were crap.


----------



## grishkathefool

NoGuru has an E8700


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otaku_ex;13588497*
> As I can see you really do like intel, don't you? All pentium 4 chips were crap.


Haters gonna hate.
I'm lovin' my P4








Wilammette P4s and all netburst celerons are terribad, though, I'll give you that much.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otaku_ex;13588497*
> As I can see you really do like intel, don't you? All pentium 4 chips were crap.


What prompted that question? I neither like nor dislike Intel or AMD. I usually prefer Intel a slight bit for the better performance, yes, but there's plenty of things I also dislike about Intel in general. I have had far more Intel chips (only two or three AMD) which may also play a part, but there's no part of me that wants to see AMD fail and Intel rule things, like is somewhat arguably happening.

Also, saying all Pentium 4 CPUs are bad is a broad blanket generalization.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13588523*
> NoGuru has an E8700


What I would do to get one that hasn't been abused too badly.


----------



## grishkathefool

P4 FTW








okay, I confess, that was actually a sensor bug.

Here is another P4 oc:









I know that this particular cpu isn't considered "rare", but I thought I would share against some of the hate.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Mother Of God.JPG
5661MHz @ 1.312V & 26C








What was the cooling solution used?

EDIT: okay, I withdraw my previous statement about the 3.4GHz P4 being a waste of an LGA775 socket. This thing is a BEAST of an overclocker








EDIT2: the topic derailed quite a bit. Let's get back to the rare CPU discussion, shall we?
EDIT3:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13588799*
> The secret is in the post. Try Ctrl+A while looking at it...


I withdraw the withdrawal of my aforementioned statement :/


----------



## Princess Garnet

Lucky you. I was on air and hit thermal limits with mine.


















The voltage was probably way more than I needed.










Even at these speeds though, it performed terribly, so that's not saying much.

Cedar Mills aren't quite uncommon, but probably less common than any other Pentium 4 core type (Williamette, Northwood, or Prescott) besides Gallatin since, like Tualatin, they were late run when Intel was winding down before the Core 2.


----------



## grishkathefool

The secret is in the post. Try Ctrl+A while looking at it...


----------



## Princess Garnet

You're talking about the temperature only being bugged, right?


----------



## Artikbot

I have a couple of CPUs that never had a lot of success (one of them has 5 submissions on HWBot.org).

The first, and the one I love the most, is my beloved Opteron 1214 core Santa Ana, socket AM2, 1MB L2 cache and 2.2GHz stock speed. The most power hungry version, 103W TDP. Those were almost never used, the HE variant (65W TDP) was much more common.

The other one is an Athlon XP 1600+ core Thunderbird, boasting an astonishing clock speed of 1.4GHz. That thing was the real s**t back on the day.

I don't know how rare it is, but I have a socket 370 Pentium III core Coppermine boasting 1GHz. Jesus, it was DAMN fast when I bought it. Three years after I got the XP 1600+ that ran the first Halo with a GeForce 2... Med settings, 800x600, at above 30 FPS.

Will post pics when I have the occasion (the Opteron is running, the Pentium is somehow in a box, and so is the Athlon).


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> You're talking about the temperature only being bugged, right?


lol, no.

It was a chip that NoGuru had lent to me to play with. I was trying to get past 4GHz with it. When I got to my desktop, at 425x12, I think, I brought up Everest and that is what I saw. I confess that for a minute I thought that I had inadvertently typed in the wrong FSB in the BIOS. My heart lept. I had to take a screenie of it to show him. Then when I relaunched and went to BIOS I saw that I hadn't entered in those numbers.

I think it was a momentary sensor bug that Everest read wrong. That or I really did enter in 471x12 but it reset to stock when I rebooted.

So I saved the screenie. Now it's just a lol that I get to share.


----------



## Princess Garnet

I don't think you can drop the multipliers on those Pentium 4 CPUs. I couldn't on mine, and my board can drop the multiplier on my Core 2 Duo E8600, so I don't think it's the board. The board identifies the ratio as "unlocked" on the Core 2 Duo (downwards only, obviously), and as "locked" on the Pentium 4. The Pentium 4 651 has a multiplier of 17 (my Pentium 4 641 is 16), so the only way it could have been 12 was if SpeedStep or something was in effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot;13588836*
> I don't know how rare it is, but I have a socket 370 Pentium III core Coppermine boasting 1GHz.


They're not rare at all. I have one. Now had you said the 1.1GHz Coppermine (not Tualatin), that would be rare. It was recalled as it ran too hot. Very few of those are out there. AMD went on to beat Intel in market beyond 1GHz until Tualatin came, but by then, Athlon was well under way, as was the upcoming Pentium 4.


----------



## Doom

Here one I have had for years a Cyrix Cx 486 DX2 66, look at those gold pins.


----------



## un1b4ll

haha what a cool thread! I don't have anything nowadays but this makes me remember my Pentium Pro 150, mine was the only one I ever saw as most sold went straight to the 166. Also a dual (DUAL!) socket Pentium 3 system with the somewhat rare 667mhz chips. Ahhh, good times.


----------



## slngsht

I'm rebenching my Via C3 1.2ghz chip on phase, but it has a cold boot bug. I'm going to have to run it on a waterchiller to get any successful bench runs out of it. However, I did successfully get it to 1.78ghz, which is a LOT better than my world record cpu-z hwbot submission of 1.43ghz


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*


Also a dual (DUAL!) socket Pentium 3 system with the somewhat rare 667mhz chips. Ahhh, good times.


Hmm I'm gonna need to pull out my dual P3 system and see what chips are in there. I think they're common as much 1GHz Coppermines though. Still, it was a beast of a system in the day, and beat the pants off anything the P4 could do for a couple of years.

Not sure the 667MHz P3s are that rare though - my uni had literally hundreds of the buggers...


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I all so have an 66mgz pent


----------



## punker

Pentium 1 key chain Promo item








Pentium 60 or 66 MHz processor based die.
Now that's a _*genuine*_ Intel Pentium key chain.

it uses the Subset logo (The original "Intel Inside" logo.)and not the main logo
People need to stop making counterfeit ones


----------



## kenolak

This baby needs some TLC, after a year of being stacked away, ... didn't think it was so dusty inside the case when i stopped using it! Even the bios had forgotten the time and had to reset to defaults. Never been OC'd as the mobo (p4p800-mx) is limited. Used as my daily room pc till just almost a year ago after, a solid 5-6 years.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;13594506*
> This baby needs some TLC, after a year of being stacked away, ... didn't think it was so dusty inside the case when i stopped using it! Even the bios had forgotten the time and had to reset to defaults. Never been OC'd as the mobo (p4p800-mx) is limited. Used as my daily room pc till just almost a year ago after, a solid 5-6 years.


Awesome








Keep this in mind, though: if you ever decide to sell it, you already have 2 potential buyers


----------



## kenolak

Plenty of buyers. No one's willing to cough up the asking price though ( $200 ) which is understandable. Replacing it would be near impossible, which is the only reason I justify the high tag.

Going to look at the tandy's later today sometime. No clue what to expect from them. Haven't touched 'em since I got them.


----------



## PCCstudent

I have a Pentinum 4 2.8GHz 400 MHz FSB in my Dell Dimension 4300s (it came with a Pentinum 4 1.4 GHz) This 2.8 is the fastest cpu the mobo will take. I really did not consider it rare (cost me 30.00 on ebay), but if you say so I am in.I tried to make a Netflixs machine out of it but came up a bit short (still stutters a bit and Netflixs says they can see the cpu is running at 92%, strange how they can tell every rig you are running). I use it as a web server but would like to get two 512mb RAM sticks and use it as an Untangle box.


----------



## LightSpeedIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;13586108*
> Depends on several factors.
> If it's LGA775, then it's a waste of a good mobo socket. If it's PGA478 - it's one of the top 3 CPUs.
> Then comes the question which one of the three it is.
> Northwood/Prescott - nothing out of the ordinary, move along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallatin - you have my respect, kind sir


It's a pga478 prescott
Pics:


----------



## fishhawk

I will post back some time later-this thread got me thinking of the old systems in my basement-my first computer was a k-6 II 450, wich i still have laying around-plus i have other intel and amds down there-besides my own-my sisters company upgraded all there computers about 4 years ago-she asked me if i wanted to look i said why not see whats left-i went there and it was you have to be kidding-a hallway was lined with like 50 computers-she said take all you want-everyone is scaving them-lol-they were all k-6II 450-500 and intel pentium II,s, mobos-ram-drives you name it-i will look and post later on what is collecting dust yet.


----------



## punker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otaku_ex;13588497*
> As I can see you really do like intel, don't you? All pentium 4 chips were crap.


Intel should stop using NetBurst microarchitecture then

Since they still use it in the Intel atom. all it is a update Pentium 4 that uses less power and more cores.


----------



## Nburnes

The one in my sig rig *might* be counted as rare/unusual.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightSpeedIII;13596975*
> It's a pga478 prescott


PGA478, huh. Not too shabby then







Ever tried benching it? What I'm most interested in are passmark benches and how it compares to my and tpi's northwoods.
Since this is offtopic, we might as well carry this discussion over to the P4 owners' thread.


----------



## cokezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13578237*
> 
> Wait, what ? I did a search for that, and the info is a bit confusing. Can you tell us a bit more about that CPU ? Speed, FSB, platform ?


Sure









QX9750 stock 3.1ghz (unlocked multi) 45nm
Socket 775
1600FSB


----------



## tpi2007

So many new posts!









Let's see if I can answer all of them:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13588067*
> I once had a pentium 3 at 800mhz core speed in an old acer travlemate 212T. Oldest CPU i have in the house is a single core 1.6ghz celeron single core. I once also had a P4 3.8Ghz HT. Not rare or unusual but it was an uncommon CPU at the time.


Hmmm, I guess the P4 3.8 Ghz was pretty rare. Those things were super expensive and were running on their thermal limits, unless you went with an aftermarket cooler. I read a review where they tested the 3.6 Ghz version, replaced the original thermal paste with some white silicon one and the chip started throttling under load. It really needed higher quality thermal paste, and ideally a better heatsink.

And then you also had the Gallatin Extreme Edition at 3.46 Ghz, which was as fast if not faster on the 775 platform.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIPrice;13588081*
> does the i7 975 count?


Well, I guess it might







I don't have any number on how well these sold. But considering most people bought the 920, and the 965 was the top model for a long time, the people with high-end rigs who wanted the best probably bought the 965 earlier anyway. So, unless someone provides some insight to the contrary, post your pics, and I'll add you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patawic;13588249*
> i have some old intel celerons that use a Slot 1 or slot 2 socket. I dont know if they are unusual or not though.


Dig them up, snap a few pics and post them! Let's see what you've got!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13588259*
> awesome thread is awesome.


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idiot;13588271*
> The cpu in the sig rig might count because it reports a 100 Mhz FSB when I can only find info on the 66 mhz fsb ones. (It is a system with a TDP of 10 watts)


Can you take a picture with your name next to it ? That would be awesome, and I'd add you to the club!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;13588486*
> Under Win XP, its terrible. Its like impossible to multitask, opening up a single window (My computer, My documents, Recycle bin, etc) makes the CPU usage spike up to 100% for a while.
> 
> But under Win 2000 it isn't all that bad, probably because it lacks all the eye candy and bloated services of XP.
> 
> A 600mhz Pentium 3 will still blow it out of the water though, regardless of what OS its running.


Thanks! I guess the best feature was it sipped power, isn't it ? Would make a good retro netbook chip to use with some light Linux distribution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otaku_ex;13588497*
> As I can see you really do like intel, don't you? All pentium 4 chips were crap.


Your generalization is wrong. Yes, the Willamette was crap, mainly because it was built on the old 180nm process the Pentium 3 was built on, and Intel couldn't do what it wanted with the design. The Prescott was also a mistake in the sense there were too many pipelines and it bewilders me that they hadn't realized there was a Mhz wall at around 4 Ghz with the tech at that time, so it would not scale almost at all.

The Northwood however was a very good chip. It was manufactured with 130nm tech, doubled the L2 cache amount, and introduced Hyperthreading.

Just for reference, when people say the Pentium 4 used too much power, bear in mind that a Pentium 4 Northwood, 2.8 Ghz, 512k L2 cache with HT and an 800Mhz FSB had almost the same TDP (69w) as a Pentium 4 Willamette, 1.7 Ghz, with 256Kb of L2 cache and 400 Mhz FSB (68w). Incidentally, a 65w TDP CPU is nowadays considered normal. And 95w CPU's, along with 125w and 130w are also common today. The difference is that there weren't the power saving features in the chips there are today and the heatsinks were not as well efficiently designed as they are today.

Also, the Northwoods were better than the Athlon XP CPU's AMD was releasing back then. The Northwoods were released in late 2001, and Intel won the performance race with AMD from then until late 2003, when AMD released the Athlon 64. That's 2 years of performance reign.

So, no, not all Pentium 4 chips were crap. The Northwood and Gallatin (Northwood with 2MB of L3 cache) P4's were great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13588523*
> NoGuru has an E8700


I've seen him around the forum









I think I'll tell him to come here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13588700*
> P4 FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, I confess, that was actually a sensor bug.
> 
> Here is another P4 oc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that this particular cpu isn't considered "rare", but I thought I would share against some of the hate.


Can you please remove the WHITE color from your post (like I just did)? OCN Mods don't like it because google can blacklist OCN from their search results because of hidden text. And that ends up being bad for us all. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot;13588836*
> I have a couple of CPUs that never had a lot of success (one of them has 5 submissions on HWBot.org).
> 
> The first, and the one I love the most, is my beloved Opteron 1214 core Santa Ana, socket AM2, 1MB L2 cache and 2.2GHz stock speed. The most power hungry version, 103W TDP. Those were almost never used, the HE variant (65W TDP) was much more common.
> 
> The other one is an Athlon XP 1600+ core Thunderbird, boasting an astonishing clock speed of 1.4GHz. That thing was the real s**t back on the day.
> 
> I don't know how rare it is, but I have a socket 370 Pentium III core Coppermine boasting 1GHz. Jesus, it was DAMN fast when I bought it. Three years after I got the XP 1600+ that ran the first Halo with a GeForce 2... Med settings, 800x600, at above 30 FPS.
> 
> Will post pics when I have the occasion (the Opteron is running, the Pentium is somehow in a box, and so is the Athlon).


Is that Opteron rare ? I don't know much about them. If more people say it is, I'll add it (post pics /CPU-Z validation)

As Princess Garnet said concerning the P3 1Ghz, the speed itself is not very rare. I also have one. I have the 26w TDP, when there are others that have a 29w TDP. But I don't even know if that distinction makes it qualify as a rare chip. If someone knows, please do share.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom;13588918*
> Here one I have had for years a Cyrix Cx 486 DX2 66, look at those gold pins.


Nice, but although it's from a small manufacturer, I doubt it was rare, as the 486 DX2 was the most popular CPU from the early nineties, and Intel, AMD and Cyrix (along with IBM branded ones I think) made those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;13589039*
> haha what a cool thread! I don't have anything nowadays but this makes me remember my Pentium Pro 150, mine was the only one I ever saw as most sold went straight to the 166. Also a dual (DUAL!) socket Pentium 3 system with the somewhat rare 667mhz chips. Ahhh, good times.


Thanks! The Pentium Pro was definitely somewhat rare, especially in the consumer space, as it wasn't optimized to run 16 bit code, which was still prevalent at the time, along with the price tag, as the chip was huge and not very cheap to make.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slngsht;13590619*
> I'm rebenching my Via C3 1.2ghz chip on phase, but it has a cold boot bug. I'm going to have to run it on a waterchiller to get any successful bench runs out of it. However, I did successfully get it to 1.78ghz, which is a LOT better than my world record cpu-z hwbot submission of 1.43ghz


1.2 Ghz to 1.78 Ghz, now that is some nice overclock!

Speaking of VIA, I wish VIA just dropped the VIA name from their CPU's and brought the Cyrix brand back. Cyrix sounds soooo much better! Of course, at the same time they'd have to bring to market something worthy of the name too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13591970*
> I all so have an 66mgz pent


Post pics! I guess we can consider those unusual, as they ran hot, were expensive, not much faster (if at all - speaking of integer performance, of course) than a 486DX4, and had the FDIV bug.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punker;13592791*
> Pentium 1 key chain Promo item
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentium 60 or 66 MHz processor based die.
> Now that's a _*genuine*_ Intel Pentium key chain.
> 
> it uses the Subset logo (The original "Intel Inside" logo.)and not the main logo
> People need to stop making counterfeit ones










Wow! Nice find! That alone is probably a rare item! Never seen one of those before!

Is that a real CPU die in the keychain ? If it is, I'll add you to the list!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;13594506*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This baby needs some TLC, after a year of being stacked away, ... didn't think it was so dusty inside the case when i stopped using it! Even the bios had forgotten the time and had to reset to defaults. Never been OC'd as the mobo (p4p800-mx) is limited. Used as my daily room pc till just almost a year ago after, a solid 5-6 years.


























I'll add you to the list! Very nice! Can you provide a CPU-Z validation link ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;13594556*
> Plenty of buyers. No one's willing to cough up the asking price though ( $200 ) which is understandable. Replacing it would be near impossible, which is the only reason I justify the high tag.
> 
> Going to look at the tandy's later today sometime. No clue what to expect from them. Haven't touched 'em since I got them.


Yep, *almost* no one is willing to cough up that price. Especially since the 3.2 Ghz goes by around half. I don't even have an 875P chipset based motherboard worthy of that chip. I would feel embarrassed to put such a mighty chip in an 848P, single channel DDR motherboard.

But I'll tell you something: if I win the lottery, I might buy one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent;13594624*
> I have a Pentinum 4 2.8GHz 400 MHz FSB in my Dell Dimension 4300s (it came with a Pentinum 4 1.4 GHz) This 2.8 is the fastest cpu the mobo will take. I really did not consider it rare (cost me 30.00 on ebay), but if you say so I am in.I tried to make a Netflixs machine out of it but came up a bit short (still stutters a bit and Netflixs says they can see the cpu is running at 92%, strange how they can tell every rig you are running). I use it as a web server but would like to get two 512mb RAM sticks and use it as an Untangle box.


Post pics or CPU-Z validation so I can add you!

What is also probably holding you back is the fact you are probably using a PC133 RAM chipset based motherboard (likely the Intel 845), that will bottleneck the system in many tasks too. But to handle 720p flash you really need a 3Ghz, or preferably a 3.2 or 3.4, all with 800Mhz FSB, HT, and DDR 400 RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;13597261*
> I will post back some time later-this thread got me thinking of the old systems in my basement-my first computer was a k-6 II 450, wich i still have laying around-plus i have other intel and amds down there-besides my own-my sisters company upgraded all there computers about 4 years ago-she asked me if i wanted to look i said why not see whats left-i went there and it was you have to be kidding-a hallway was lined with like 50 computers-she said take all you want-everyone is scaving them-lol-they were all k-6II 450-500 and intel pentium II,s, mobos-ram-drives you name it-i will look and post later on what is collecting dust yet.


So, you got to collect a lot of parts from those computers ? Let us know what you got!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punker;13597673*
> Intel should stop using NetBurst microarchitecture then
> 
> Since they still use it in the Intel atom. all it is a update Pentium 4 that uses less power and more cores.












No, the Atom is an entirely new design. They designed it from scratch. The Atom is an in-order design, while the P4 is an out-of-order design. That is one of the ways they have so little power consumption.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nburnes;13597722*
> The one in my sig rig *might* be counted as rare/unusual.


You're right, it might. Do you know if many of those were sold ? Not exactly if they unlocked successfully, but general sales of that specific model based on the Barcelona core ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokezone;13598896*
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QX9750 stock 3.1ghz (unlocked multi) 45nm
> Socket 775
> 1600FSB


Thanks! Did you take a picture of it when you had it ? Or can you give me a site that provides more info on it ? I'm really curious and want to add it to the list of examples.

I'm finding it hard how that chip could exist. 3.1 Ghz with a 1600 FSB would give a 7.75 multiplier (7.75 x 400 = 3100 Mhz). If I'm not wrong that is impossible. Intel only has full or half multipliers.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


I'm finding it hard how that chip could exist. 3.1 Ghz with a 1600 FSB would give a 7.75 multiplier (7.75 x 400 = 3100 Mhz). If I'm not wrong that is impossible. Intel only has full or half multipliers.


Based on a quick google it should be 3.2GHz, 1066FSB and socket 771. That's from some random person on tomshardware back in '09 though








http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...ne-rare-qx9750

Edit: Didn't read fully, further down it says it's 1333FSB, not 1066.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


Based on a quick google it should be 3.2GHz, 1066FSB and socket 771. That's from some random person on tomshardware back in '09 though








http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...ne-rare-qx9750

Edit: Didn't read fully, further down it says it's 1333FSB, not 1066.


Hmm, I had read that thread, but it still doesn't make sense.

3200 Mhz with a 1333 FSB means a 9.6 multiplier, which is impossible. For it to be real it has to be a 3.16 Ghz CPU (9.5x multiplier), just like the Core 2 Duo E8500.


----------



## eskamobob1

@tpi
I think that was the most weighting I have ever seen in a post


----------



## The Master Chief

BNIB since 1999


----------



## kenolak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13600454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many new posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add you to the list! Very nice! Can you provide a CPU-Z validation link ?
> 
> Yep, *almost* no one is willing to cough up that price. Especially since the 3.2 Ghz goes by around half. I don't even have an 875P chipset based motherboard worthy of that chip. I would feel embarrassed to put such a mighty chip in an 848P, single channel DDR motherboard.
> 
> But I'll tell you something: if I win the lottery, I might buy one


Can't blame anyone not wanting to buy it. Can't blame myself for not really wanting to sell it! Newer version of cpuz shows the logo for the newer ones but o well.


----------



## ikem

wish i could find these... but they are some old ones i used to have. Thats a 939 amd, which isnt that old...










here are the only ones i could find










Back: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/745905/CPU/DSC00891.JPG

i think this is a thunderbird right? but some of the numbers dont match up










Back: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/745905/CPU/DSC00893.JPG


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13607358*
> i think this is a thunderbird right? but some of the numbers dont match up


That wad of leftover thermal paste is a nice touch







Sure looks like a *thunder*bird. They ought to make stock chips look like this


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punker;13597673*
> Intel should stop using NetBurst microarchitecture then
> 
> Since they still use it in the Intel atom. all it is a update Pentium 4 that uses less power and more cores.


I don't think Atom is Netburst. Wikipedia says it uses something called the Bonnell microarchitecture. I can't see it being Netburst, so I'm sure they have stopped using it. Atom isn't a Pentium 4 update. It is a new and low power/small/low performance CPU. The Pentium 4's "update" was it's replacement, the Core 2 on the desktop front.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;13610813*
> The Pentium 4's "update" was it's replacement, the Core 2 on the desktop front.


The Pentium 4 never got an update - Core draws its roots from the Pentium 3 (via the Pentium M).


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


@tpi
I think that was the most weighting I have ever seen in a post










Yeah, I know







I just didn't want to leave anybody behind. Could've made two posts, but it would be just as long hehehe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


BNIB since 1999




















Nice! And I bet very rare nowadays. You never had the temptation to open the box ?

On a related note, the Pentium Overdrive I bought (picture on first post), actually came new in the box too







But I actually bought it to use it. I may buy another one just to have one brand new too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kenolak*


Can't blame anyone not wanting to buy it. Can't blame myself for not really wanting to sell it! Newer version of cpuz shows the logo for the newer ones but o well.





Thanks! Added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


wish i could find these... but they are some old ones i used to have. Thats a 939 amd, which isnt that old...










here are the only ones i could find










Back: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/745905/CPU/DSC00891.JPG

i think this is a thunderbird right? but some of the numbers dont match up










Back: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/745905/CPU/DSC00893.JPG


Hmm, nice find! But I doubt any of those are rare. I can't really make out what kind of Pentium is that. Is it the 66 Mhz version ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*


I don't think Atom is Netburst. Wikipedia says it uses something called the Bonnell microarchitecture. I can't see it being Netburst, so I'm sure they have stopped using it. Atom isn't a Pentium 4 update. It is a new and low power/small/low performance CPU. The Pentium 4's "update" was it's replacement, the Core 2 on the desktop front.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


The Pentium 4 never got an update - Core draws its roots from the Pentium 3 (via the Pentium M).


I think that is what she meant the way she phrased it.

I also talked a bit about that in my suuuuuuuper long post above.


----------



## TonyLee

Did anyone here ever own a mobile Pentium (I) 266 or 300 mmx?

Regarding the 80186 in the op, wasn't that an embedded cpu? I have never heard of the 80188.


----------



## Knight2000

This sure brings back memories. I remember owning an AMD 486Dx5 back in the day, all it took was a 40mm fan on a tiny heatsink







. I wish that was enough nowadays.

Cheers


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


Nice! And I bet very rare nowadays. You never had the temptation to open the box ?

On a related note, the Pentium Overdrive I bought (picture on first post), actually came new in the box too







But I actually bought it to use it. I may buy another one just to have one brand new too











Well it was my Dad's actually. He bought like 3 of them at Micro Center a long time ago, used 2, and this one got put into storage. After I was helping him clean up his basement, I stumbled upon this and took it, for my own self (yes, my own self, AKA me, yes, me). I've been tempted to open it up, but might as well leave it BNIB, collectors item in a few years to those that might still remember it.

Also I might add, that both of the computers that use the Pentium II overdrive chips, still work to this day, one even runs windows ME perfectly.


----------



## patawic

one of the slot 1 celerons doesnt have a fan on the heatsink, so i only took a photo of 1 motherboard with the cpu.

Motherboard with cpu (and ram







128mb pc100 stick):








Yes, those are ISA slots
cpu front:








cpu rear:








ignore the crappy camera, my lens is broken (hence the weird top right corner. and yes, i do need to redo the varnish on my desk, that's next weekends job)


----------



## slngsht

Wow, The BH6. Nice board there!

I have a dual-socket 370 Abit BP6 . It only supports the Mendocino celerons up to 533mhz though.


----------



## patawic

from what i have read, those boards also support the slot 1 pentium 3's


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patawic;13629919*
> one of the slot 1 celerons doesnt have a fan on the heatsink, so i only took a photo of 1 motherboard with the cpu.
> 
> Motherboard with cpu (and ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 128mb pc100 stick):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are ISA slots
> cpu front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu rear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the crappy camera, my lens is broken (hence the weird top right corner. and yes, i do need to redo the varnish on my desk, that's next weekends job)


Nice find! It's not very rare tough, I think.

I have worked with a board that looks almost exactly like that one. It was from Asus, can't remember the exact model number, but it had the ISA slots in exactly the same place and everything.

If that board is anything like it, it will use the 440BX chipset, and will be compatible with...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patawic;13647539*
> from what i have read, those boards also support the slot 1 pentium 3's


slot 1 Pentium 3's up to 600 Mhz









I never got to put a 600Mhz one in it because the case had the PSU blocking a CPU with a bigger heatsink from fitting, but I did install a 45o Mhz P3 in it.


----------



## Monocog007

Intel i486 Dx2 is FTW. 33Mhz, and some computers supported "overclocking" by moving a jumper on the mobo to make it run at like 40Mhz.


----------



## 161029

Would engineering samples be counted as rare? I don't have one but I know some people have a couple for Bulldozer. I'm pretty sure one of them is here on OCN.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyLee;13613069*
> Did anyone here ever own a mobile Pentium (I) 266 or 300 mmx?
> 
> Regarding the 80186 in the op, wasn't that an embedded cpu? I have never heard of the 80188.


The 80186 was primarily designed to work as a microcontroller in embedded systems, but it did end up being sold as the main CPU in a few computers. Check the Wikipedia article for reference. The 80188 was basically the same chip, but with a cheaper to implement 8-bit external data bus, just like the 8088 was to the 8086.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007;13665639*
> Intel i486 Dx2 is FTW. 33Mhz, and some computers supported "overclocking" by moving a jumper on the mobo to make it run at like 40Mhz.


Not quite right. The 486 DX2 was a clock doubled CPU. The previous 486DX ran at 33Mhz, with an external 33 Mhz bus. But since increasing the external bus speed was complicated, they decided to apply a multiplier and design a chip that would run at x times the speed of the external bus. At this time the L1 cache became important.

The 486 DX2 ran at twice the speed of the external bus (that is what the "2" in DX2 stands for), hence at 66 Mhz. Some PC's used a button to make the CPU run at it's full 66 Mhz speed or at 33 Mhz. It was not overclocking. You may be referring to some odd motherboards that supported non conventional bus speeds, like those that supported certain AMD and Cyrix CPU's. Those would actually run with a 40 Mhz bus speed as standard. You also had some expensive boards with a 50 Mhz bus speed, and a 486DX running at 50 Mhz to match.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13665661*
> Would engineering samples be counted as rare? I don't have one but I know some people have a couple for Bulldozer. I'm pretty sure one of them is here on OCN.


I guess they would, but I would also guess the people you know won't come here showing them, otherwise they will be in trouble


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13667518*
> Not quite right. The 486 DX2 was a clock doubled CPU. The previous 486DX ran at 33Mhz, with an external 33 Mhz bus. But since increasing the external bus speed was complicated, they decided to apply a multiplier and design a chip that would run at x times the speed of the external bus. At this time the L1 cache became important.
> 
> The 486 DX2 ran at twice the speed of the external bus (that is what the "2" in DX2 stands for), hence at 66 Mhz. Some PC's used a button to make the CPU run at it's full 66 Mhz speed or at 33 Mhz. It was not overclocking. You may be referring to some odd motherboards that supported non conventional bus speeds, like those that supported certain AMD and Cyrix CPU's. Those would actually run with a 40 Mhz bus speed as standard. You also had some expensive boards with a 50 Mhz bus speed, and a 486DX running at 50 Mhz to match.


My bad! I had found this thing in an old scrap equipment tool at my father's work that he had brought home in the back of his truck so we could take the aluminum. Being 16, i wasn't around when this thing was new (or even close to it) so i only did a small bit of research. I'm glad you corrected me though.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007;13743240*
> My bad! I had found this thing in an old scrap equipment tool at my father's work that he had brought home in the back of his truck so we could take the aluminum. Being 16, i wasn't around when this thing was new (or even close to it) so i only did a small bit of research. I'm glad you corrected me though.


You're welcome!

By the way, to everybody: I just updated the CPU list with another unusual CPU example, Intel's fastest CPU to date:

- Xeon X5698 4.4 Ghz, 12Mb L3, 32nm, Dual Core w/HT, Socket 1366.

From what I've read, this is another built to specification CPU, much like the 2.8 Ghz Pentium 4 with 400 Mhz FSB. Some banks need a fast CPU for software optimized for 2 cores. Since these CPU's are going into mission critical operations, homemade overclocking is not an option, so the price they pay Intel includes the guarantee it works at that high clockspeed at stock.


----------



## dixson01974

Will an Ahtlon Xp 3200+ with the FSB of 400 rare enough for you guys and gals. They was rare when AMD release them in the first place.


----------



## crust_cheese

My rig laughs at all you puny x86 users!

...can I join the club with my PowerPC 7450? It's a fairly unusual CPU around here I'd say.
Just how to get a validation?


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crust_cheese;13782097*
> My rig laughs at all you puny x86 users!
> 
> ...can I join the club with my PowerPC 7450? It's a fairly unusual CPU around here I'd say.
> Just how to get a validation?


I had an AMD Phenom II X4 TWKR. That is about as rare that you can get. Now it has a new home.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974;13782088*
> Will an Ahtlon Xp 3200+ with the FSB of 400 rare enough for you guys and gals. They was rare when AMD release them in the first place.


Hi there! Hmmm, it was expensive at launch, but there are quite a few for sale on ebay, and not for rare prices. I have my doubts that it qualifies as rare. But it's the best CPU for socket A, that is a fact!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crust_cheese;13782097*
> My rig laughs at all you puny x86 users!
> 
> ...can I join the club with my PowerPC 7450? It's a fairly unusual CPU around here I'd say.
> Just how to get a validation?


Hi! Hmm, a PowerMac G4 and corresponding CPU might have been expensive when new, but I don't think it qualifies as rare. Unless that CPU model in particular is rare. I'm not familiar with it, so any more info is welcome!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974;13782116*
> I had an AMD Phenom II X4 TWKR. That is about as rare that you can get. Now it has a new home.


Now THAT is rare!

I'm going to add it to the examples list. But... did you sell it ? I can't add you as an owner then









But thanks for the info, that is one prime example of a rare CPU!

Edit: added your name to the OP and a link to this post to thank you for the reminder!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974;13782088*
> Will an Ahtlon Xp 3200+ with the FSB of 400 rare enough for you guys and gals. They was rare when AMD release them in the first place.


That 3200+ would only count as rare on overclocking websites - because no serious overclocker would ever buy one. Everyone just bought the 2500 with the same core but crippled on a 333MHz (effective) bus, and overclocked it to run the same as the 3200 for a fraction of the price...

The 2500 sold so well as a result AMD (allegedly) started re-binning many of the chips to match demand, meaning the 2.2GHz clock of the 3200 was all but guaranteed on the Barton core.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13782224*
> That 3200+ would only count as rare on overclocking websites - because no serious overclocker would ever buy one. Everyone just bought the 2500 with the same core but crippled on a 333MHz (effective) bus, and overclocked it to run the same as the 3200 for a fraction of the price...
> 
> The 2500 sold so well as a result AMD (allegedly) started re-binning many of the chips to match demand, meaning the 2.2GHz clock of the 3200 was all but guaranteed on the Barton core.


Thanks for the info the_beast! It's great to have a guy who knows AMD history around


----------



## tpi2007

Ok, a little house cleaning and some updates.

I made a little logo for the club. Nothing too fancy, just a picture of CPU's, both old and new, along with the club name. Will do for now.

I'm also removing the picture of my CPU's from the first post, so the post becomes shorter and I get to be on equal terms with everybody. I will post the picture in here, along with a screenshot I took a few hours ago on the system I still have running the Cyrix 5x86 (100Mhz).










From left to right: Pentium Overdrive 83 Mhz, Cyrix 5x86 120 Mhz, Cyrix 5x86 100 Mhz, AMD 5x86 133 Mhz ADZ model (there is also a more common ADW model).










Actually, I hadn't turned it on for more than 700 days, and it still booted and showed the correct time - a few minutes off, that's all. I still don't understand how the lithium battery is holding up after 16 years! And the last 700 days it wasn't even plugged into the outlet! Not that it would make any difference I guess, since the power button is mechanical.

I tried CPU-Z for Windows 98, but unsurprisingly (I checked the supported CPU's list) the only thing it can detect is the fact it's a 1 core CPU and the amount of RAM.

Anyway, the system properties shows Cyrix's unique ID string: CyrixInstead


----------



## TestECull

I've got a chip with a missing pin that still works daily. I've also got an entire stack of Pentium II and IIIs, including two PIII 1.0ghz S370 examples.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TestECull;13782357*
> I've got a chip with a missing pin that still works daily. I've also got an entire stack of Pentium II and IIIs, including two PIII 1.0ghz S370 examples.


What chip is it ? I wonder what that missing pin was for









The PIII 1 Ghz S370 are very nice chips, but I doubt they are rare. I have one, and other users around the forum have one too.

As to the other PII and PIII's you might have something rare.

I wonder if a Pentium II 450 Mhz can be counted as rare ? I once bought one, but it was to actually put in a working system.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13782451*
> What chip is it ? I wonder what that missing pin was for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PIII 1 Ghz S370 are very nice chips, but I doubt they are rare. I have one, and other users around the forum have one too.
> 
> As to the other PII and PIII's you might have something rare.
> 
> I wonder if a Pentium II 450 Mhz can be counted as rare ? I once bought one, but it was to actually put in a working system.


You can break off a fair number of pins on some CPUs and still have them work fine - a good number of them are either floating or grounded to indicate various settings between the CPU and mobo (hence why covering pins works when doing BSEL mods etc). The only difference between Intel's socket 604 & 603 CPUs is 1 dummy pin also - and 603 chips work fine in (most) 604 boards. It's pretty lucky to just have a random pin snap off and have the CPU still work though - should have bought a lottery ticket the day that happened...

The 1GHz chips definitely aren't rare - I have a couple of them, and know of many more systems with them. No idea about the 450MHz chips though.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13782547*
> You can break off a fair number of pins on some CPUs and still have them work fine - a good number of them are either floating or grounded to indicate various settings between the CPU and mobo (hence why covering pins works when doing BSEL mods etc). The only difference between Intel's socket 604 & 603 CPUs is 1 dummy pin also - and 603 chips work fine in (most) 604 boards. It's pretty lucky to just have a random pin snap off and have the CPU still work though - should have bought a lottery ticket the day that happened...
> 
> The 1GHz chips definitely aren't rare - I have a couple of them, and know of many more systems with them. No idea about the 450MHz chips though.


Yeah, I just wondered what the missing pin on his CPU was for - if it could run 100% or would be less stable under certain circumstances. I once bought a Cyrix 5x86 - the one with a green heatsink (didn't show it on the picture I took), and it had a missing, broken pin. Unfortunately it doesn't work without it.

Btw, thanks for the info on Intel's sockets 604 & 603! Rep+

By the way, I found these 2 interesting articles on Tom's Hardware from 2004, where they present a timeline (not complete, but interesting nonethelesss) of Intel and AMD CPU's.

When they talk about the Pentium 3, they say the following:
Quote:


> Still, to use the Tualatin CPUs, a new chipset with so-called T-stepping was necessary. But it gets even easier: With some skill, a modification can be made so that the CPU can also be used in a conventional BX board. It looks like this in detail: Pins AN3, AK4 and AJ3 are isolated so that they have no electrical connection to the socket. In most motherboards it is necessary to connect Pin AK4 with AK26; a simple jumper does this with just a few motions. Now only pins AM34, AL35 and AL37 as well as AK36 are connected to one another.


Source.










How about that ?


----------



## slngsht

yeah, the p3 1.0's aren't rare by any means. In fact, there were a lot produced because that was the fastest pentium 3 coppermine that most motherboards would accept, and would be the best upgrade for those boards. There were a couple different pentium 3 1.0's produced. There was a coppermine without an IHS, then the Coppermine-T which had the electrical pinouts of the tualatins and had the tualatin IHS, but they were the old coppermine cores that would run on both tualatin and coppermine boards. I have three of the 1.0 Coppermine-T processors, and a coppermine.

As for pinouts, I've heard of a bunch of mods for these. I have tried my hand at a few, but have been pretty unsuccessful.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13782173*
> Hi there! Hmmm, it was expensive at launch, but there are quite a few for sale on ebay, and not for rare prices. I have my doubts that it qualifies as rare. But it's the best CPU for socket A, that is a fact!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13782224*
> That 3200+ would only count as rare on overclocking websites - because no serious overclocker would ever buy one. Everyone just bought the 2500 with the same core but crippled on a 333MHz (effective) bus, and overclocked it to run the same as the 3200 for a fraction of the price...
> 
> The 2500 sold so well as a result AMD (allegedly) started re-binning many of the chips to match demand, meaning the 2.2GHz clock of the 3200 was all but guaranteed on the Barton core.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13782272*
> Thanks for the info the_beast! It's great to have a guy who knows AMD history around


Barton core that does 400 FSB was one of the hardest cpu you could find when it was release. Barton core that does 333 FSB was common and still common today. Look for Barton core that 400 FSB is still hard to find today.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13782201*
> Now THAT is rare!
> 
> I'm going to add it to the examples list. But... did you sell it ? I can't add you as an owner then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for the info, that is one prime example of a rare CPU!
> 
> Edit: added your name to the OP and a link to this post to thank you for the reminder!


Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3 has it now and she is on OCN.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974;13783549*
> Barton core that does 400 FSB was one of the hardest cpu you could find when it was release. Barton core that does 333 FSB was common and still common today. Look for Barton core that 400 FSB is still hard to find today.


Not in the UK - it was harder to get hold of the 2500 with the 333MHz bus.

I know, because I built 7 or 8 systems with them for friends/relatives and OC'ed them all to 3200 quite. Took a bit of hunting to get hold of the 2500 for decent prices, but the 3200 straight was in stock all over the place because nobody bought it.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13783614*
> Not in the UK - it was harder to get hold of the 2500 with the 333MHz bus.
> 
> I know, because I built 7 or 8 systems with them for friends/relatives and OC'ed them all to 3200 quite. Took a bit of hunting to get hold of the 2500 for decent prices, but the 3200 straight was in stock all over the place because nobody bought it.


Ok. It was hard to find any Socket A 400 FSB cpus in the US and easier to find any Socket A any 266 and 333 FSB cpus. I own both 2500 (333FSB) and 3200(400FSB). Which I still have the 3200(400FSB).


----------



## allikat

Hrm, how about dual P3 1.4GHz chips in a Compaq DL360G2? Or dual P4 1.4Ghz s603 (foster core, a rejigged williamette netburst) on a SuperMicro P4DC6+


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13783853*
> Hrm, how about dual P3 1.4GHz chips in a Compaq DL360G2? Or dual P4 1.4Ghz s603 (foster core, a rejigged williamette netburst) on a SuperMicro P4DC6+


The P3 Tualatin 1.4 Ghz you refer is famous, but not that rare. Some of us around here have one, including me - bought it online a few weeks ago.

As to the Foster Core, I'm not very familiar on how it sold, but from the history books and the fact it's a Willamette at it's core, would lead me to belive it is probably if not a rare, at least an unusual CPU. Thanks!

Do you have one ? Post pics / CPU-Z validation so I can add you to the club!


----------



## stinky

Does the i5-2300 count? lol... i think i am one of the only members that has this cpu


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stinky;13784950*
> Does the i5-2300 count? lol... i think i am one of the only members that has this cpu


LOL I believe you will be a rarity around here on OCN (say it's for a Media Center and you won't be called a herectic hehehehe







), but I doubt that is the case in general market terms.

In either case, it's still too early to tell. These chips might sell very well in PC's for corporations, schools, etc. I'll try to know a bit more on this, but in any case it's still early to tell.


----------



## stinky

*sigh* @ my i5-2300... looks like I have a reason to make an upgrade... so I don't get shunned my OCN


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13784889*
> The P3 Tualatin 1.4 Ghz you refer is famous, but not that rare. Some of us around here have one, including me - bought it online a few weeks ago.
> 
> As to the Foster Core, I'm not very familiar on how it sold, but from the history books and the fact it's a Willamette at it's core, would lead me to belive it is probably if not a rare, at least an unusual CPU. Thanks!
> 
> Do you have one ? Post pics / CPU-Z validation so I can add you to the club!



View attachment 214158

Tried to fix colour with GIMP, because of the flash glare. It's listed in my sig rigs as Severus my server, but it's currently down and in need of a clean out (as you can see from the heatsinks).
The Wiki I linked to says that it didn't sell well, as it was replaced pretty soon by an upgraded core with more cache, plus the AMD chips of the era were faster. In fact, this thing benchmarks slower than the same speed P3 in my other server (the DL360G2).


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13785300*
> View attachment 214158
> 
> Tried to fix colour with GIMP, because of the flash glare. It's listed in my sig rigs as Severus my server, but it's currently down and in need of a clean out (as you can see from the heatsinks).
> The Wiki I linked to says that it didn't sell well, as it was replaced pretty soon by an upgraded core with more cache, plus the AMD chips of the era were faster. In fact, this thing benchmarks slower than the same speed P3 in my other server (the DL360G2).


Hmmm, ok, but since you can't yet make a CPU-Z validation, can you take a more clear picture ? Not because of the flash, but because this one is a bit blurry, we can't read what the chipset is, etc. Thanks!


----------



## allikat

This is the board they're on. The SuperMicro P4DC6+, with intel i860 chipset.
I love Supermicro for professional boards for servers and workstations, they're just so well designed and built, plus their website has a full archive section.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13785501*
> This is the board they're on. The SuperMicro P4DC6+, with intel i860 chipset.
> I love Supermicro for professional boards for servers and workstations, they're just so well designed and built, plus their website has a full archive section.


It's the board, alright! Will add you to the list! But before you have to tell me what is the specific model you're running. 1.4, 1.5, 1.7, 2 Ghz ? Or is it a Xeon MP ?

Edit: just looked into your system. It's the 1.7 Ghz version, right ?


----------



## allikat

Yep, it'd be a nice rig if the chip was better. Sadly Intel changed sockets again shortly after it was released (to s604). Intel keep pulling that stunt, it's annoying, and keeps me from moving to their chips.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13785789*
> Yep, it'd be a nice rig if the chip was better. Sadly Intel changed sockets again shortly after it was released (to s604). Intel keep pulling that stunt, it's annoying, and keeps me from moving to their chips.


so did you change from s754, s939, s940 & AM2 all while Intel stuck with s775? Intel ain't the only ones that have had multiple sockets...


----------



## allikat

Nope, I went from slot A to socket A then to s939, then AM2+ and AM3. The advantage of AM2/2+/3/3+ is that you can do a part upgrade without changing everything in one go.
AM2+ to AM3 required only new board and new memory, am3 to AM3+ needs only a new board. And Intel had s478 as well as 775 during the time you mention.
The thing i get annoyed about is that just as each socket gets to the mainstream market (IE beyond the early adopters) a new one comes out. I was only just seeing C2Q machines in retail when 1156 was released, the same has happened with 1155.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13785501*
> This is the board they're on. The SuperMicro P4DC6+, with intel i860 chipset.
> I love Supermicro for professional boards for servers and workstations, they're just so well designed and built, plus their website has a full archive section.


Added you to the owners club! Welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13785789*
> Yep, it'd be a nice rig if the chip was better. Sadly Intel changed sockets again shortly after it was released (to s604). Intel keep pulling that stunt, it's annoying, and keeps me from moving to their chips.


While it's true, the_beast also has a point. That socket change you refer to is probably in paralell to what Intel did with the desktop 423 to 478 socket, but then they kept the 478 socket from 2001 all the way to 2004, when socket 775 appeared. And socket 775 went from 2004 all the way to 2008, when socket 1366 was presented.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13786207*
> so did you change from s754, s939, s940 & AM2 all while Intel stuck with s775? Intel ain't the only ones that have had multiple sockets...


----------



## allikat

You're right tpi. Intel used to (usually) stick with a socket much longer. It's the fact they don't any more that annoys me enough to not spend money with them. Sorry to pollute the thread with this argument.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13786777*
> Nope, I went from slot A to socket A then to s939, then AM2+ and AM3. The advantage of AM2/2+/3/3+ is that you can do a part upgrade without changing everything in one go.
> AM2+ to AM3 required only new board and new memory, am3 to AM3+ needs only a new board. And Intel had s478 as well as 775 during the time you mention.
> The thing i get annoyed about is that just as each socket gets to the mainstream market (IE beyond the early adopters) a new one comes out. I was only just seeing C2Q machines in retail when 1156 was released, the same has happened with 1155.


For the Intel camp, whe had the AsRock 775 DualVsta. Legendary board. Could work with either AGP or PCIe GPU's, and with either DDR or DDR2. Was a nice way to transition, even though the chipset was not exactly perfect. But then again, for the price it was pretty good.

As to Core 2 Quad machines on retail, you are not quite right. And the socket that first appeared was the high-end 1366, not the 1156.

Anyway, the Core 2 Quad Q6600 started selling in 2007, while the Nehalems only started selling in November 2008. You are probably refering to 45nm Core 2 Quads that went on sale in 2008. But then again, you have to bear in mind they were in different performance leagues. Besides, someone with a 775 platform would better upgrade to a Core 2 Quad than to jump on the 1366 unless he really needed some of the features.

The 1156 platform only showed up in September 2009 though. In the meantime, socket 775 was pretty much the mainstream platform.


----------



## caraboose

C2D E6600LGA7752.40GHzSL9S8
Pentium 4LGA7753.00GHzSL7PU
Pentium 4LGA7753.00GHzSL94Y
Pentium 4LGA7753.00GHzSL7Z9
pentium 4LGA7753.60GHzSL7Z5
Celeron DLGA7753.06GHzSL9BR
Celeron DLGA7752.80GHzSL7TW
Pentium 4PGA4782.40GHzSL6PC
Pentium 4PGA4783.00GHzSL6WK
Pentium 4PGA4782.80GHzSL6WT
Pentium 4PGA4782.53GHzSL6S2
Pentium 4PGA4782.80GHzSL79K
Pentium 4PGA4782.26GHzSL6RY
Pentium 4PGA4782.40GHzSL6D7
Pentium 4PGA4783.00GHzSL72K
Pentium 4PGA4782.00GHzSL6G0
Pentium 4PGA4782.00GHzSL6S7
Pentium 4PGA4783.00GHzSL6WK
Pentium 4PGA4782.80GHzSL6WJ
Pentium 4PGA4782.40GHzSL6EF
Pentium 4PGA4781.70GHzSL68C
Pentium IIIPGA370866MHzSL49H
Pentium IIIPGA370800MHzSL4CD

Take your pick.. I don't have a CPUz of them because I don't have the appropriate motherboard for them. I may have a few others kicking around that aren't on that list.
Edit: I did just find an AMD AM7910DC


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13786883*
> You're right tpi. Intel used to (usually) stick with a socket much longer. It's the fact they don't any more that annoys me enough to not spend money with them. Sorry to pollute the thread with this argument.


No worries







, I'm all for a good and healthy discussion!

You shouldn't think of it like that, just skip a whole generation. That's what I normally do. I usually pick the tick cycle (shrinking of process technology of the previous microarchitecture). I don't usually jump on the latest and greatest but on the revised and better platform / CPU


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;13786777*
> Nope, I went from slot A to socket A then to s939, then AM2+ and AM3. The advantage of AM2/2+/3/3+ is that you can do a part upgrade without changing everything in one go.
> AM2+ to AM3 required only new board and new memory, am3 to AM3+ needs only a new board. And Intel had s478 as well as 775 during the time you mention.
> The thing i get annoyed about is that just as each socket gets to the mainstream market (IE beyond the early adopters) a new one comes out. I was only just seeing C2Q machines in retail when 1156 was released, the same has happened with 1155.


s478 ran against s462 (sA), not s754/s939, so it's not really fair to add it to the comparison. Intel had only 1 consumer socket from 2004 right up until 2008 when 1366 was released, and even then there were still new s775 CPUs brought out. And during that time you didn't need to upgrade anything but your CPU - the same RAM (and in some cases) the same boards etc would all work.

C2Qs came out in 2007, 1156 didn't land for another 2 years. How long do you want to wait? How did you not notice the quads in those 2 years? That can hardly be considered 'early adopters only'.

1156 was always known to be shortlived, but it still managed almost 2 years. Which was about how long s939 managed...

The point I'm trying to make is that all platforms go through change, and AMD is just as guilty as Intel. I think s775 spoiled people really as it lasted so long, and that's why people get a little up in arms about it.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose;13786955*
> C2D E6600LGA7752.40GHzSL9S8
> Pentium 4LGA7753.00GHzSL7PU
> Pentium 4LGA7753.00GHzSL94Y
> Pentium 4LGA7753.00GHzSL7Z9
> pentium 4LGA7753.60GHzSL7Z5
> Celeron DLGA7753.06GHzSL9BR
> Celeron DLGA7752.80GHzSL7TW
> Pentium 4PGA4782.40GHzSL6PC
> Pentium 4PGA4783.00GHzSL6WK
> Pentium 4PGA4782.80GHzSL6WT
> Pentium 4PGA4782.53GHzSL6S2
> Pentium 4PGA4782.80GHzSL79K
> Pentium 4PGA4782.26GHzSL6RY
> Pentium 4PGA4782.40GHzSL6D7
> Pentium 4PGA4783.00GHzSL72K
> Pentium 4PGA4782.00GHzSL6G0
> Pentium 4PGA4782.00GHzSL6S7
> Pentium 4PGA4783.00GHzSL6WK
> Pentium 4PGA4782.80GHzSL6WJ
> Pentium 4PGA4782.40GHzSL6EF
> Pentium 4PGA4781.70GHzSL68C
> Pentium IIIPGA370866MHzSL49H
> Pentium IIIPGA370800MHzSL4CD
> 
> Take your pick.. I don't have a CPUz of them because I don't have the appropriate motherboard for them. I may have a few others kicking around that aren't on that list.
> Edit: I did just find an AMD AM7910DC


Wow! That is one amazing collection of CPU's you've got there. Unfortunately none of them are rare. However, with so many Pentium 4's you are more than entitled to join the Intel Pentium 4/D & Celeron/D owner's Thread .

Oh, by the way, what is that AMD AM7910DC ? Couldn't find any info on whether it's a CPU or a chipset.


----------



## allikat

AMD did (when they had their own chip foundry) make other chips for other purposes.


----------



## antipesto93

does a 2500k count

jk


----------



## PriestOfSin

The most unusual one I've got is an X6800, but I know it's not that rare.


----------



## tpi2007

Update to the OP: just added the Core 2 Quad Q7600, 2.7 Ghz, 800 Mhz FSB, 2 MB L2 (2 x 1 MB) to the examples list.

There will actually be a future member with one in here soon! (it's not me)


----------



## NoGuru

E8700 in my Sig


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13788562*
> does a 2500k count
> 
> jk


LOL. If yours unlocks into a 2600k or even better, then we can talk









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin;13788598*
> The most unusual one I've got is an X6800, but I know it's not that rare.


I wonder how many of those Intel sold. It could eventually be considered rare. Great chip! Cheers!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13788674*
> E8700 in my Sig


Finally !

I meant to send you a PM a while ago! You've been mentioned here, you know ?







Welcome to the club sir!

Adding you now


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;13788822*
> Finally !
> 
> I meant to send you a PM a while ago! You've been mentioned here, you know ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club sir!
> 
> Adding you now


Glad I found this thread, pretty cool.

I found that CPU FS in Hong Kong and jumped on it. Ran hot as hell too.
They never made an E8800.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


Wow! That is one amazing collection of CPU's you've got there. Unfortunately none of them are rare. However, with so many Pentium 4's you are more than entitled to join the Intel Pentium 4/D & Celeron/D owner's Thread .

Oh, by the way, what is that AMD AM7910DC ? Couldn't find any info on whether it's a CPU or a chipset.


As far as I can tell, it was an AMD made chip for some of their modems around the AMD HQ.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


This is the board they're on. The SuperMicro P4DC6+, with intel i860 chipset.
I love Supermicro for professional boards for servers and workstations, they're just so well designed and built, plus their website has a full archive section.


We can do mobo too?

EDIT
Because I have a rare Socket A mobo.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


As far as I can tell, it was an AMD made chip for some of their modems around the AMD HQ.


Oh, ok. But it only acts as a controller then, right ? It cannot work as a CPU, like for example the 80186 did back then ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dixson01974*


We can do mobo too?



No, he only mentioned it because he still didn't remove the heatsinks to show us the CPU's. That's all. There is another thread for that.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


No, he only mentioned it because he still didn't remove the heatsinks to show us the CPU's. That's all. There is another thread for that.


Can you help me out. I can't find that thread for rare mobos.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974;13790574*
> Can you help me out. I can't find that thread for rare mobos.


I was doing just that, searching for it, but I can't find it either. I was there like three weeks ago. But I can't remember the exact title of the thread. If I find it again I'll tell you.


----------



## Helmsdg

Intel Pentium Pro 200 MHz with 256 Cache.
GOLD PLATED!!!!!
From what I understand these were the precursors to modern Xeons. Pulled from a really old dual socket server. These things had replacable VR's for each CPU type 

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium-II/Intel-Pentium%20Pro%20200%20256%20KB%20-%20KB80521EX200%20256K%20(BP80521200%20256K).html

Sorry for the awful picture.. The top line reads:
KB80521EX200 SL22V 256K
ICOMP 2 #=220










--David--


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmsdg;13790907*
> Intel Pentium Pro 200 MHz with 256 Cache.
> GOLD PLATED!!!!!
> From what I understand these were the precursors to modern Xeons. Pulled from a really old dual socket server. These things had replacable VR's for each CPU type
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium-II/Intel-Pentium%20Pro%20200%20256%20KB%20-%20KB80521EX200%20256K%20(BP80521200%20256K).html
> 
> Sorry for the awful picture.. The top line reads:
> KB80521EX200 SL22V 256K
> ICOMP 2 #=220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --David--


Sorry for only coming here today!

That a very nice chip you've got there! But... I'm afraid it's not exactly rare. It wasn't much used on the desktop because of it's price and not outstanding 16-bit performance, it ended up being sold and used as a workstation and server CPU. It might be unusual if we consider it as a desktop CPU tough. And yes, you can consider these to be percursors to the Xeons







The next CPU for the workstation and server market was in fact an evolution of the Pentium Pro called the Pentium II Xeon.

I do ask though as there were 3 versions of the 200 Mhz CPu, one with 256KB L2 cache, and the other two with 512KB and 1MB, if the one you have is rare compared to the others.

Cheers!


----------



## amorph

I work at a scrapyard and when i see a computer coming in i usually like to raid it for parts before it gets ruined.

I don't know much about old CPU's but i found this a few months ago:


















Is that rare/unusual?


----------



## allikat

As a Cyrix made 486DX2 only uncommon. The IBM branded version is much more so if I remember correctly.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorph;13846707*
> I work at a scrapyard and when i see a computer coming in i usually like to raid it for parts before it gets ruined.
> 
> I don't know much about old CPU's but i found this a few months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that rare/unusual?


Unusual at best. IBM had a deal with Cyrix for them to manufacture Intel clones for their PC's. However, they were also sold at retail. I bought an IBM branded 486DX4 100Mhz in 1996.

In your case, you have a 486 DX2 66 Mhz, which is arguably the most popular CPU of the early nineties, so I doubt it's rare. Cyrix and IBM (Cyrix made) are not as prevalent as Intel's, so in any case, keep it! It's a good find!


----------



## gildadan

Cool thread. I will need to get some pics up for the thread. I have a k6 III 450 to submit. Not sure about the other chip I have will need to do some research on that one. Probably had a rare mb but tossed all them due to no space to keep them anymore. Chips are much easier to keep.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Hm, my dad has a Pentium 4 2.8GHz. I'll ask him to check the FSB.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Hm, my dad has a Pentium 4 2.8GHz. I'll ask him to check the FSB.


Welcome to the thread Phaedrus!

If it's the 400 Mhz version, you're in the club









Now that you mentioned it, I remember the 2.8 Ghz Pentium 4 is probably one of the CPU's ever to get so many variations: 400 Mhz FSB (rare), 533 Mhz, 800 Mhz, both Northwood with HT and without, Prescott and Prescott 2M (the second already with 64-bit support and SpeedStep), and also Pentium D. Manufactured in 130nm, 90nm and 65nm, spanning 2 sockets (478 and 775).


----------



## lastdefenda

I love this thread , awakened my fetish for CPU(s)


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;14410559*
> Welcome to the thread Phaedrus!
> 
> If it's the 400 Mhz version, you're in the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you mentioned it, I remember the 2.8 Ghz Pentium 4 is probably one of the CPU's ever to get so many variations: 400 Mhz FSB (rare), 533 Mhz, 800 Mhz, both Northwood with HT and without, Prescott and Prescott 2M (the second already with 64-bit support and SpeedStep), and also Pentium D. Manufactured in 130nm, 90nm and 65nm, spanning 2 sockets (478 and 775).


Also in 45nm, Wolfdale 1066Mhz FSB, http://ark.intel.com/products/41493/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E6300-%282M-Cache-2_80-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB%29

2.8Ghz Pentium lives on







Got one in my server, good chip.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR;14445993*
> Also in 45nm, Wolfdale 1066Mhz FSB, http://ark.intel.com/products/41493/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E6300-%282M-Cache-2_80-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB%29
> 
> 2.8Ghz Pentium lives on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one in my server, good chip.


different architecture - the previous Pentium 4/D versions are all essentially the same chip just with slight tweaks & die shrinks.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastdefenda;14445901*
> I love this thread , awakened my fetish for CPU(s)


Welcome! If you remember any more rare examples or have one, feel free to join in!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR;14445993*
> Also in 45nm, Wolfdale 1066Mhz FSB, http://ark.intel.com/products/41493/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E6300-%282M-Cache-2_80-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB%29
> 
> 2.8Ghz Pentium lives on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one in my server, good chip.


Welcome!

Actually, just like the_beast said, that one is just in the name - like every Pentium now, it's not really a Pentium 4, but rather based on the Core architecture. The newer Pentiums are likewise based on the Sandy Bridge CPU's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14446026*
> different architecture - the previous Pentium 4/D versions are all essentially the same chip just with slight tweaks & die shrinks.


Exactly!


----------



## clark_b

I have a K6-2 500MHz







it isn't special


----------



## noahhova

I have one of these!

Intel Pentium III 733 - RB80526PZ733256 Coppermine released in 1999

I can post a pic if it gets me in the Club


----------



## beers

Would an UltraSPARC IIi count from a Sun Ultra 5 ?









Probably not rare in itself but I wouldn't imagine there are that many still usable.


----------



## Ecstacy

I have a MOS Technology 6502 running at 1.023MHz in my Apple IIe from 1983. (I'm not that old, I got it off craigslist for free







)

I also have Pentium 4 Willamette (First Gen P4 from 2000) running at 1.4 Ghz.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy;14452092*
> I have a MOS Technology 6502 running at 1.023MHz in my Apple IIe from 1983. (I'm not that old, I got it off craigslist for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I also have Pentium 4 Willamette (First Gen P4 from 2000) running at 1.4 Ghz.


OMG *1Mhz*!! That is amazing......


----------



## superste2201

Oh man, I have a rare OEM only Phenom II x4 970T - Thuban. Unlocks stable to x6 too.

Was only available for a few HP computers when custom selected from there site IIRC.

Let me know if I can enter and will get some screenys.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Just for reference, since I've seen some mentions about it, the 2.8GHz Pentium 4 w/ 400MHz FSB was not the best 400MHz FSB Pentium 4. There was a much rarer (not even on Intel's site, just like the Core 2 Duo E8700) 3.0GHz chip w/400MHz FSB. Look up SL6YH and SL74Q and you'll see. I remember alot of people on Dell's forum back in the day mentioning this legendary CPU, and I'm pretty sure it was a *very* short lived OEM only chip. The 2.8GHz model was rather unusual... maybe almost rare, but... not rare like this one. I wonder if anyone here had/has one. Might want to update the OP.


----------



## lastdefenda

I have a Intel Pentium IV P4 1.5Ghz CPU Socket 423 .. I don't its rare or not.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;14463495*
> Just for reference, since I've seen some mentions about it, the 2.8GHz Pentium 4 w/ 400MHz FSB was not the best 400MHz FSB Pentium 4. There was a much rarer (not even on Intel's site, just like the Core 2 Duo E8700) 3.0GHz chip w/400MHz FSB. Look up SL6YH and SL74Q and you'll see. I remember alot of people on Dell's forum back in the day mentioning this legendary CPU, and I'm pretty sure it was a *very* short lived OEM only chip. The 2.8GHz model was rather unusual... maybe almost rare, but... not rare like this one. I wonder if anyone here had/has one. Might want to update the OP.


Nice find!
$80/each on eBay, sold by the same guy me and tpi got our 3.4GHz Northwoods from.
Mother of God...


----------



## CL3P20

I had a Q6400 ES..for a while, but sold it-> 65nm version Quad core 2.4ghz stock. Its an unreleased model that was never built for retail.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;14473717*
> I had a Q6400 ES..for a while, but sold it-> 65nm version Quad core 2.4ghz stock. Its an unreleased model that was never built for retail.


you sure? the Q6600 is 2.4GHz stock IIRC...


----------



## Volvo

Do Pentium D's count as unusual?

Because the Pentium D was sold in an era where the Pentium 4 HT was nearing its EOL, and Core 2 Duo units were quickly being pushed into the market, not many people own a Pentium D.


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo;14493412*
> Do Pentium D's count as unusual?
> 
> Because the Pentium D was sold in an era where the Pentium 4 HT was nearing its EOL, and Core 2 Duo units were quickly being pushed into the market, not many people own a Pentium D.


I don't think so, my high school use to have D 805's and E8200's in the computer department, before they finally upgraded all of them to i5's.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;14493648*
> I don't think so, my high school use to have D 805's and E8200's in the computer department, before they finally upgraded all of them to i5's.


How about D9xx's?


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;14493648*
> I don't think so, my high school use to have D 805's and E8200's in the computer department, before they finally upgraded all of them to i5's.


What, we're still using second gen P4's in our school computers, they have 512mb memory each which would be fine but they're still ridiculously slow from all that networking software.


----------



## Liighthead

just subbin in. if i rember i got some faily old boards ect out the back







in the shed


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo;14493859*
> How about D9xx's?


The 9XX seems to be quite common back in the day (2006/2007). Unless it's the extreme editions, but I doubt many people bought them.


----------



## addersnake

@TPI2007 as promised I have one of the Intel Core 2 Quad Q7600 (sorry it has taken me so long to submit), details are below of specs (Validated bu CPU-Z) and housed in this awesome Custom Built Acrylic PC Case (in memory of Sryrillian): -










And the PC itself (it is my Kids Gaming PC!): -










Please also feel free to check out my other builds in my SigRig, from time to time I do get rare Chips (I buy direct from a contact in HK, Asia) so will submit them to my 'LDBlazinPC Builds' blog/pictures....


----------



## addersnake

bump


----------



## Markeh

My granny has a Socket 423 Willamette 1.4GHz Pentium 4. Rare enough? It's in a Dell Dimension 8100 though.


----------



## tpi2007

Hi guys and girls! Sorry for the long time away from the Club! I meant to come here earlier, but other affairs (it's August







) and some heated discussions in other threads kept me postponing.

A big welcome to all the guys and girls who posted in the meantime! Let's get on with this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;14451279*
> I have one of these!
> 
> Intel Pentium III 733 - RB80526PZ733256 Coppermine released in 1999
> 
> I can post a pic if it gets me in the Club


Hmmm... I guess that is not a rare CPU. Unless someone has some specific data on numbers sold on that specific frequency, those PIII's were common. Still good for a backup PC or a home server. Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;14451316*
> Would an UltraSPARC IIi count from a Sun Ultra 5 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not rare in itself but I wouldn't imagine there are that many still usable.


Probably not rare as you say, but I'd say unusual, yes! Can you post a photo ? Bring it on and be part of the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy;14452092*
> I have a MOS Technology 6502 running at 1.023MHz in my Apple IIe from 1983. (I'm not that old, I got it off craigslist for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I also have Pentium 4 Willamette (First Gen P4 from 2000) running at 1.4 Ghz.


That is one of the most famous CPU's ever made! It's not that rare though. Perhaps we could create an extra section for older CPU's that don't exactly fit the category of rare or unusual.. hmmm.

I feel some CPU's should just be mentioned as a sort of history of CPU's. That one would sure be one of the first. Cheers!

AS to the P4 Willamette, I would probably include it in the list if it was the 1.3 Ghz version. The 1.4 Ghz version was not that rare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superste2201;14453396*
> Oh man, I have a rare OEM only Phenom II x4 970T - Thuban. Unlocks stable to x6 too.
> 
> Was only available for a few HP computers when custom selected from there site IIRC.
> 
> Let me know if I can enter and will get some screenys.


That seems to fit the bill! Post pics / CPU-Z validation!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;14463495*
> Just for reference, since I've seen some mentions about it, the 2.8GHz Pentium 4 w/ 400MHz FSB was not the best 400MHz FSB Pentium 4. There was a much rarer (not even on Intel's site, just like the Core 2 Duo E8700) 3.0GHz chip w/400MHz FSB. Look up SL6YH and SL74Q and you'll see. I remember alot of people on Dell's forum back in the day mentioning this legendary CPU, and I'm pretty sure it was a *very* short lived OEM only chip. The 2.8GHz model was rather unusual... maybe almost rare, but... not rare like this one. I wonder if anyone here had/has one. Might want to update the OP.


Wow! Rep+ is in order for you Princess! I had absolutely no idea these chips existed!

Will add them to the list!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastdefenda;14471261*
> I have a Intel Pentium IV P4 1.5Ghz CPU Socket 423 .. I don't its rare or not.


The Socket 423 was not very long lived, but I doubt you could consider it rare. If it was the 1.3 Ghz version I would consider it, like I said above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo;14493412*
> Do Pentium D's count as unusual?
> 
> Because the Pentium D was sold in an era where the Pentium 4 HT was nearing its EOL, and Core 2 Duo units were quickly being pushed into the market, not many people own a Pentium D.


Nahhh, there were plenty of them in 2005 and 2006. The Core 2 Duo lineup was introduced in August 2006, but even then there is always some overlap, and the Pentium D's were still sold in 2007 if I'm not mistaken.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;14517873*
> just subbin in. if i rember i got some faily old boards ect out the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the shed


Welcome! If you find anything interesting let us know!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh;14698063*
> My granny has a Socket 423 Willamette 1.4GHz Pentium 4. Rare enough? It's in a Dell Dimension 8100 though.


Welcome! See answers above. Cheers!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addersnake;14697972*
> @TPI2007 as promised I have one of the Intel Core 2 Quad Q7600 (sorry it has taken me so long to submit), details are below of specs (Validated bu CPU-Z) and housed in this awesome Custom Built Acrylic PC Case (in memory of Sryrillian): -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the PC itself (it is my Kids Gaming PC!): -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please also feel free to check out my other builds in my SigRig, from time to time I do get rare Chips (I buy direct from a contact in HK, Asia) so will submit them to my 'LDBlazinPC Builds' blog/pictures....


Hi addersnake, welcome back! I will add your name to the list! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Netkaos

I have a AMD Phenom II 650T. I'm not sure if it's rare.


----------



## Ecstacy

I have a MOS Technology 6502 running at 1.023MHz in my Apple IIe from 1983, an Intel Pentium 4 Willamette (First Gen P4 from 2000) running at 1.4 Ghz, an AMD Athlon 64 3300+ which is a HP OEM only CPU, an Intel Pentium MMX 200, and an AMD Geode LX800. I have a lot of old computers/parts laying around at my house, these are the only ones I'd consider rare/unusual.


----------



## addersnake

Awesome! Thanks @tpi2007! Glad to be in.....


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I've had this PC from my uncle for many years now (7 maybe?), and only within the last year or so I realized that it didn't have an Intel or an AMD processor... Other than it being a Cyrix, I actually still don't know what it is. (my CPU knowledge only really goes back to the Pentium 3-era, since I was too young before that).

*CLICK THE IMAGES FOR FULL SIZE*

  

And since I'm OCD, here's proof that those images are mine - here's a forum topic I made on another forum 6 months ago for a completely different reason with 2 of the 3 images showing the same Fate/stay night, external HDD, and case fan that's visible in the motherboard image:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/961351-nine-hours-nine-persons-nine-doors/58091516


----------



## Hyoketsu

@tpi: I'm very sorry, but I'm going to derail your thread a bit. Report this post if you wish









@Nintendo Maniac: to hell with your CPUs, to hell with your mobo (though you DO have my respect for holding on to vintage stuff, hehe)

*FATE/STAY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Are those posters?


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

If you think this is vintage hardware, maybe I should check the rest of those old PCs in my basement (other than my Pentium III download box that's still cranking) and see if they work and what's inside them...I know an old Windows 3.11 PC did last time I checked, and that's the SECOND NEWEST (the pictured Cyrix-powered PC is the newest - it runs Windows 95). I essentially collect old PC that friends & family no longer want/use, and in fact ALL our currently-used PCs (except 1 laptop) were like that - most of which I got for free!

Joining the off-topic bandwagon... Apparently I'm not the only one who thought Fate/stay night was absolutely amazingly incredible (the visual novel anyway, with the movie in 2nd and the anime a distant 3rd). If you Google search for my username, or in particular Google search for nintendomaniac64 you should find that my Fate/stay night fandom is definitely not minimal.

About the images - if you compared the motherboard photo to my "proof images" on the GameFAQs thread, you would see more clearly that they're the actual visual novel DVD boxes for both the PC version and PS2 version (note: I don't own any PlayStation hardware







) along with a doujin F/sn 3D fighter called Crucis Fatal Fake beside the Realta Nua box. If you really want, I could take a separate close-up shot of JUST the Fate/stay night boxes.

*CLICK IMAGES FOR FULL-SIZE*


 

And things like this is why I'm using 5-year old PC hardware - because I splurge my money on things like Fate/stay night rather than monster graphics cards.







And I even yar-har-fiddle-dee-dee'd the VN originally - it was just that good! Besides, I'm so uber-frugal that I just need to spend a random $200+ USD on some non-practical entertainment stuff every once in a while. (my whole current PC setup cost less than the PCDVD Fate/stay night, and less than half of the PCDVD + RN + CFF + shipping!)


----------



## Mysticality

Got a Transmeta Crusoe in a laptop with a dead or dying power link, so can't get a definite on the model name/rating. Wiki says they only came in one speed anyway. (I think. Can't do much searching - internet capped. sadface)

... Also got a Phenom X4 9950BE if that counts for anything?









Grew up with a Cyrix 6x86MX PR233. I think it was rated at 186MHz or something.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

I have a 233mhz Pentium MMX chip "SL27S" 2.8 Volt (lol). Looks identical to this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Intel_Pentium_MMX_166_PGA_Front.jpg one. I'll get some pics up when I get my camera back.

Not sure if rare, or just old.

Also have a couple slot 1 ( I think) Pentium IIs. One is apparently a "SL2WF." Any idea of it's clock speed/etc?

Also have a 1.2ghz Duron, and a 700mhz Celeron but I doubt they're rare or all that unusual.


----------



## tedman

Best I can offer is a Pentium 166Mhz MMX which AFAIK still works. I even have the motherboard somewhere to go with it lol.


----------



## tpi2007

I guys, sorry for not coming here sooner. I'll try not to take so long next time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64;14713818*
> First, quick question - how rare are Core Duo CPUs? (NOT Core 2 Duo, but the original Core Duo AKA what was essentially a dual-core Pentium M). My sister's laptop has one of these, a T2050 @ 1.6GHz to be exact. I've honestly never seen any other Core Duo laptops...
> 
> Anyway, I've had this PC from my uncle for many years now (7 maybe?), and only within the last year or so I realized that it didn't have an Intel or an AMD processor... Other than it being a Cyrix, I actually still don't know what it is. (my CPU knowledge only really goes back to the Pentium 3-era, since I was too young before that).
> 
> And since I'm OCD, here's proof that those images are mine - here's a forum topic I made on another forum 6 months ago for a completely different reason with 2 of the 3 images showing the same Fate/stay night, external HDD, and case fan that's visible in the motherboard image:
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/961351-nine-hours-nine-persons-nine-doors/58091516


Hi Nintendo Maniac 64! Welcome to the club. I'm not sure exactly how rare Core CPU's are. I know them pretty well, but perhaps that's just me. If someone else knows how many were sold, I'd be much appreciated.

As to your Cyrix, I'll add you to the Owners list, I'd say that most Cyrix CPU's, especially the latter ones qualify as rare, or at least unnusual.

In your case, the MediaGX actually sold quite well to some OEM's due to it's low price, which made for affordable low cost laptops and desktops. It was based on the earlier 5x86 core and as such didn't provide much performance. However, it was what AMD today calls it's Fusion processor, with the added bonus that it also has the audio circuitry built-in. It has CPU + GPU (Well, actually a 2D graphics accelerator and MPEG accelerator for the later models with MMX) + PCI controller + Memory controller + Sound. Pretty amazing









In fact, the improved Media GXm with MPEG 1 fullscreen hardware acceleration and MMX instructions was rebranded by National Semiconductor when they merged with Cyrix into the Geode GXM, which was then bought (the Geode business) by AMD, which used the Geode in the One Laptop Per Child initiative. So when you hear that AMD was first to use an integrated memory controller into the x86 CPU, it was actually Cyrix who did it first







(actually, Intel did it first with the 386EX in 1994, but it was not for the consumer market)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14713891*
> @tpi: I'm very sorry, but I'm going to derail your thread a bit. Report this post if you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nintendo Maniac: to hell with your CPUs, to hell with your mobo (though you DO have my respect for holding on to vintage stuff, hehe)
> 
> *FATE/STAY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Are those posters?


No problem Hyoketsu







A little socializing on the side won't do the thread any harm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64;14715542*
> If you think this is vintage hardware, maybe I should check the rest of those old PCs in my basement (other than my Pentium III download box that's still cranking) and see if they work and what's inside them...I know an old Windows 3.11 PC did last time I checked, and that's the SECOND NEWEST (the pictured Cyrix-powered PC is the newest - it runs Windows 95). I essentially collect old PC that friends & family no longer want/use, and in fact ALL our currently-used PCs (except 1 laptop) were like that - most of which I got for free!


If you can check out the rest, maybe you'll find another treasure around the corner








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticality;14731132*
> Got a Transmeta Crusoe in a laptop with a dead or dying power link, so can't get a definite on the model name/rating. Wiki says they only came in one speed anyway. (I think. Can't do much searching - internet capped. sadface)
> 
> ... Also got a Phenom X4 9950BE if that counts for anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grew up with a Cyrix 6x86MX PR233. I think it was rated at 186MHz or something.


Hi Mysticality! Welcome to the club!

Yes, a Transmeta Crusoe qualifies! Bring it on. Take a picture of it, or the Laptop case so we can be sure.

The Phenom not so much; it sold well to the best of my knowledge as it had a competitive price when compared to the Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity;14748894*
> I have a 233mhz Pentium MMX chip "SL27S" 2.8 Volt (lol). Looks identical to this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Intel_Pentium_MMX_166_PGA_Front.jpg one. I'll get some pics up when I get my camera back.
> 
> Not sure if rare, or just old.
> 
> Also have a couple slot 1 ( I think) Pentium IIs. One is apparently a "SL2WF." Any idea of it's clock speed/etc?
> 
> Also have a 1.2ghz Duron, and a 700mhz Celeron but I doubt they're rare or all that unusual.


Hi, pursuinginsanity, welcome!

To the best of my knowledge, the 233 Mhz Pentium MMX is just a good old CPU, not rare I would say. Unless someone has other information concerning this specific clockspeed, of course.

The Duron and Celeron are not rare or unnusual, however I'm having some difficulty tracking the SL2WF Pentium II, which might be a rare model indeed. If someone has more info, it would be appreciated!

Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman;14783853*
> Best I can offer is a Pentium 166Mhz MMX which AFAIK still works. I even have the motherboard somewhere to go with it lol.


Hi tedman! The same thing I said just above to pursuinginsanity, it's just a good old CPU. It's probably one of the first that can playback MP3's with ease in Windows. I remember trying to play MP3's on a Pentium Overdrive 83 Mhz, and it would only play them back acceptably in DOS. In Windows it would work if I finetuned Winamp to only a single channel and some other stuff that eased the decoding load. And even so you couldn't do anything else. And that was, if I remember well, with a 128kbps MP3 file.

It would be interesting if you could try playing back a high bitrate MP3 with it. Say, a 256kbps or even 320kbps. It has MMX instructions, so a player that supports those instructions should do even better.


----------



## Jcoast

Would You count an Athlon 64 3500+ as rare(because it's so old)?

btw, that's my current CPU


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoast;14823109*
> Would You count an Athlon 64 3500+ as rare(because it's so old)?
> 
> btw, that's my current CPU


Hi Jcoast, it was a good CPU a few years ago, but it's not rare.

Actually, it is still being sold. On Amazon, for example:

[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FAMD-Athlon-Processor-2-2GHz-939pin%2Fdp%2FB005DM7NWS]http://www.amazon.com/AMD-Athlon-Processor-2-2GHz-939pin/dp/B005DM7NWS"]http://www.amazon.com/AMD-Athlon-Processor-2-2GHz-939pin/dp/B005DM7NWS[/ame[/URL]]

I don't know what GPU you currently have, but you can pair it with a Radeon HD4650, which is very affordable nowadays (or the equivalent newer HD6xxx series), and still get some gaming out of it. Don't get anything more powerful than a Radeon with 320 shaders, as the CPU will be the bottleneck.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Very interesting on the Cyrix MediaGX backstory though! I had no idea that it was a SOC; as a huge fan of AMD Fusion APUs, this makes it even more awesome.

In terms of later Cyrix CPUs being rare, I do know that this is a 300MHz part, which from my not-so-successful research indicates that it was one of the last models made. Do you know if there's any truth to this?

Perhaps if I can get an OS on it, I can try to run CPU-Z. It'll be quite difficult to install an OS however since it cannot boot from a CD drive.


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;14822520*
> Hi tedman! The same thing I said just above to pursuinginsanity, it's just a good old CPU. It's probably one of the first that can playback MP3's with ease in Windows. I remember trying to play MP3's on a Pentium Overdrive 83 Mhz, and it would only play them back acceptably in DOS. In Windows it would work if I finetuned Winamp to only a single channel and some other stuff that eased the decoding load. And even so you couldn't do anything else. And that was, if I remember well, with a 128kbps MP3 file.
> 
> It would be interesting if you could try playing back a high bitrate MP3 with it. Say, a 256kbps or even 320kbps. It has MMX instructions, so a player that supports those instructions should do even better.


That's what I thought, I guess it's not quite rare hehe.

Although, very useful insight into the earlier days of MP3s! As the P166 was my first computer, I never really noticed that MP3s struggled to be played back in those days. Even today an MP3 will utilise 1-3% of a standard dual-core CPU.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman;14827346*
> That's what I thought, I guess it's not quite rare hehe.
> 
> Although, very useful insight into the earlier days of MP3s! As the P166 was my first computer, I never really noticed that MP3s struggled to be played back in those days. Even today an MP3 will utilise 1-3% of a standard dual-core CPU.


back with my Pentium 75MHz I had to upgrade to a better sound card that did mp3 offloading in order to play back mp3s.

Worth pointing out just how much faster a 3GHz+ dual core CPU is than a 166MHz Pentium was - 1% of a modern dual core would quite easy max out an older chip.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

And yet I've found that OGG Vorbis wouldn't play smoothly enough on even a Pentium MMX @ 300MHz.

Guess that's the disadvantage to a higher-quality codec.


----------



## WalkinTarget

I still have a Pentium 3 FC-PGA 1000mhz/100fsb chip around here. There were plenty of 133fsb chips, but the 100fsb was a rare one as far as I know. I used it with an MSI 6905 slotket on a BX board.


----------



## adadk

Core2Duo E8700.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1009273


----------



## doct0rthrill

I remember there were some variant of K6-III with a few added features like PowerNow and Enhanced 3DNow for notebook computers called K6-3+. I have seen low voltages 1.6V and 1.8V versions and I heard of a 1.4V version but never seen one. Another rare chip would be Socket 775 Wolfdale Pentium E6500K with an unlocked multiplier sold only in China as Limited Edition. Never seen 1 in real life.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doct0rthrill*


I remember there were some variant of K6-III with a few added features like PowerNow and Enhanced 3DNow for notebook computers called K6-3+. I have seen low voltages 1.6V and 1.8V versions and I heard of a 1.4V version but never seen one. Another rare chip would be Socket 775 Wolfdale Pentium E6500K with an unlocked multiplier sold only in China as Limited Edition. Never seen 1 in real life.


i got to bench one under LN2... its was a joy







... unfortunately, they dont have the best stepping, and the UD3P needs a Beta bois to use properly... once you get past all that stuff, they get prity high


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

no powerpc or cell BE love?!







lol


----------



## doct0rthrill

All the later pentiums including the E6500K have R0 stepping. Isn't this good? I heard there are only 10,000 of these made. I don't know if there is any processors with a run fewer than this except ES. Even Extreme editions have more than 10,000 for each model. Tried looking on ebay, no luck. People should be passing these around instead of hording them. selfishness is a sin...


----------



## doct0rthrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15005192*
> i got to bench one under LN2... its was a joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... unfortunately, they dont have the best stepping, and the UD3P needs a Beta bois to use properly... once you get past all that stuff, they get prity high


How's OC under LN2?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doct0rthrill;15007664*
> How's OC under LN2?


It was around 5.2... But that was a couple gets back when the highest was in the mid 6s unfortunately I don't have the validation any more for any of my odl xtreme cooling OCs as I kept them all on a PC that literally lit on fire and my old team broke up a long time ago (In computer time)


----------



## doct0rthrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15007746*
> It was around 5.2... But that was a couple gets back when the highest was in the mid 6s unfortunately I don't have the validation any more for any of my odl xtreme cooling OCs as I kept them all on a PC that literally lit on fire and my old team broke up a long time ago (In computer time)


I like the way you put it. Computer time. So what happened to the CPU?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doct0rthrill;15009487*
> I like the way you put it. Computer time. So what happened to the CPU?


Lol... It was owned by one of the guys I benched with... It was origionaly an OEM chip for an extreme PC company in china that went out of business... They then made more and just sold them to the general population... He moved to the east coast and took it with him


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15007746*
> It was around 5.2... But that was a couple gets back when the highest was in the mid 6s unfortunately I don't have the validation any more for any of my odl xtreme cooling OCs as I kept them all on a PC that literally lit on fire and my old team broke up a long time ago (In computer time)


Any thoughts of benching again?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15011861*
> Any thoughts of benching again?


Definitely.... But as of now, I simply don't have the time... I am trying to build a full TEC build at some point so that I can bench in a case







... Also, money is tight right now, so I can't exactly just go buy a pot and some new gear (most of the old stuff I used I didn't own)... Plus (as you can see) I need an upgrade and am saving for that and I need a new laptop (as my netbook just fully died 2 days ago)


----------



## SwishaMane

Add me. I got a couple rare chips...

My s939 ES, most unuual looking CPU. IHS is unlike any AMD CPU Ive seen. The CPU-Z is of the highest stable OC I could reach on it, it would suicide on water at 3.4. The white strip is the remains of a flat surface temp. probe, the leads are even still there, they hang off the edge of the IHS.

I also have a Phenom II x4 Deneb TWKR ES... B0 stepping. Stock 2.3Ghz, completely unlocked. OC's stable, up to 3ghz. Also suicides in the 3.4 range on water, but thats a 1+ghz OC.

Awesome chips, both still work to this day.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkinTarget;14972550*
> I still have a Pentium 3 FC-PGA 1000mhz/100fsb chip around here. There were plenty of 133fsb chips, but the 100fsb was a rare one as far as I know. I used it with an MSI 6905 slotket on a BX board.


Hi, welcome to the club! Indeed, that CPU with 100 Mhz FSB is at least unusual. Can you add a photo so I can add you to the club ?

Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adadk;14977430*
> Core2Duo E8700.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1009273


You're a lucky guy!

Welcome, I just added you to the owners club!

Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doct0rthrill;15003602*
> I remember there were some variant of K6-III with a few added features like PowerNow and Enhanced 3DNow for notebook computers called K6-3+. I have seen low voltages 1.6V and 1.8V versions and I heard of a 1.4V version but never seen one. Another rare chip would be Socket 775 Wolfdale Pentium E6500K with an unlocked multiplier sold only in China as Limited Edition. Never seen 1 in real life.


The later K6-III models wererare (one was even pulled from the market because it had a problem!).

As to the K6-III+ I'm not sure if they are rare or not. I'm not very familiar with AMD Laptop models from that time.

Oh yes, the E6500k is a very nice addition to my list! Thanks for the reminder! I'll add it to the examples list!

Rep+

Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;15034389*
> Add me. I got a couple rare chips...
> 
> My s939 ES, most unuual looking CPU. IHS is unlike any AMD CPU Ive seen. The CPU-Z is of the highest stable OC I could reach on it, it would suicide on water at 3.4. The white strip is the remains of a flat surface temp. probe, the leads are even still there, they hang off the edge of the IHS.
> 
> I also have a Phenom II x4 Deneb TWKR ES... B0 stepping. Stock 2.3Ghz, completely unlocked. OC's stable, up to 3ghz. Also suicides in the 3.4 range on water, but thats a 1+ghz OC.
> 
> Awesome chips, both still work to this day.


Hi!

Those are two very interesting CPUs!

Given that they are ES, I will take your word that you have them. I know that you guys with Engineering Samples are understandably not very keen on posting CPU-Z validations or pictures with your name next to them.









Welcome to the club!


----------



## FyreBurn

I was dissecting old computers when i came upon a Sun UltraSPARC III. Wondering if this would qualify.


----------



## allikat

Sun's UltraSparc machines are very rare in the enthusiast market, but in business, those things came from the glory days of Sun. I have a pair of UltraSparc boxes that make a stand for my sig rig... They were freebies...


----------



## Malcolm

I'd love to have a not-x86 system like SPARC, MIPS or POWER to play with...but even the old as hell ones are still ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adadk;14977430*
> Core2Duo E8700.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1009273


Grah! Another one! They are taunting me!


----------



## blooder11181

via epia 800 mini itx count?


----------



## so-gun

I heard that there were some Pentium m 780 produced in limited quantities close to the end of the single core era. Not sure if they are considered rare. I remembered Intel pulled the then new Pentium 3 1133Mhz shortly after its release and these parts are hard to find today. I believe they are quite rare, just like the high frequency k6-III. How about Via Nano? Here are a few pics of the processors I still have around. A Gallatin 3.2 Extreme Edition, Pentium DC E6500K, and P4 ES QMRS


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;15130962*
> Those are two very interesting CPUs!
> 
> Given that they are ES, I will take your word that you have them. I know that you guys with Engineering Samples are understandably not very keen on posting CPU-Z validations or pictures with your name next to them.


I'll gladly take a pic with my name next to them, I own both mine for sure, and both work 100% PERFECT. The 939 had a CPU-Z, it just has very limited info because of the age of the chip, AND the IHS is VERY faded now from my over use of rubbing alcohol to clean it, and the TIM I used peeled the ink off. Dont EVAR use IC7 Diamond on CPUs...

The PhII I don't have a CPU-Z for because I failed to save one that I know of.


----------



## G3RG

I had a 3.8ghz p4 lga775 i sold on ebay recently...didn't realize it was rare?


----------



## Nnimrod

I have a K6 500Mhz in a working machine that runs CnC red alert II. Do I get a cookie?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod;15293779*
> I have a K6 500Mhz in a working machine that runs CnC red alert II. Do I get a cookie?


no i have k6-2 500mhz and 550mhz
also pentium 75/133mhz and cyrix 6x86mx pr200


----------



## Dawnblade

I have a 1.023 MHz (NTSC) MOS Technology 6510/8500 inside of a working Commodore 64. Do I get a cookie?

EDIT: I also have the box and the owner's manual, with several games and the little dial game controller.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod;15293779*
> I have a K6 500Mhz in a working machine that runs CnC red alert II. Do I get a cookie?


you have a shout if it's a K6-3. Else no.


----------



## Kosire

Ok guys! Just found three old old old cpu's at home.. Now help me identifying then model / rareness









First up, a Intel Pentium..something!

















2nd, a AMD Athlon...something!









and last..a mysterious AMD..something!


----------



## blooder11181

1º pentium 233mhz mmx
2º athlon xp palomino see the large black rectangle with white letters.
3º clean the thermal paste in the chip


----------



## adadk

@Kosire:

Picture #1/2 - Pentium MMX 233. 233Mhz. Socket 7.
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium/Intel-Pentium%20MMX%20233%20-%20FV80503233.html

Picture #3 - Athlon XP 3200+. 2.2Ghz. K7 Barton. Socket A.
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Athlon%20XP%203200+%20-%20AXDA3200DKV4E.html

Picture #4 - Duron 1.1Ghz. K7 Morgan. Socket A.
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Duron%201100%20-%20DHD1100AMT1B.html


----------



## Princess Garnet

If I see another Core 2 Duo E8700...


----------



## mastical

I have one of these, does anyone want it?


----------



## blooder11181

does the pentium d 960 count?


----------



## Snowmen

Is is it fine if I have an Intel 80386? It comes from an old IBM PC that my father used for his business. Not sure about the speed though but since it was one of the oldest ones, I guess it's a 40MHz one. Also it's still working although it possibly overheated and soldered itself into the mainboard :/


----------



## HanSolo71

Does Dual Socket 604 3.2Ghz Xeon's count?

I got a IBM eServer x226 for $50







.

It is running Ubuntu 9.04 any ideas on how to prove what it has?


----------



## SwishaMane

I got a dual socket 604 server board. Its actually an engineering sample, but the CPUs are retail. And its HUGE. wATX I think. 14" x 15" or something like that.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;15425264*
> If I see another Core 2 Duo E8700...


You'll... what?









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























Too bad it isn't mine, hehe.

Ehhh, I think we need an Old Cpu club as well - looks like 90%+ of this thread's participants have CPUs that came from the Jurassic period, yet aren't that uncommon.


----------



## theamdman

i think the 1055t 95w should be added looking up numbers now...


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Add this: *Intel Core2Duo E6300 1.86Ghz - Conroe B2 Stepping*

It lasted about half a year and was replaced. Plus it was the first Core2 CPU too.

Any E6300 you'll find now is just a Pentium Dual or C2D at 2.8Ghz. 1.86Ghz is rare. I got my one in 2006 just as it was released.


----------



## the_beast

an e6300 Core 2 Duo is always the 1.86GHz version. The 'newer' e6300 is not a C2D, it's under the Pentium line.

Neither e6300 is rare.


----------



## kabj06

Does an '020 count as an unusual CPU? I also have one that says "Confidential Elsie III. Not for retail distribution".


----------



## blooder11181

is that board from apple lc?


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> is that board from apple lc?


It's an LC I board. I need to replace the caps on it but I keep putting it off.


----------



## Antarctica32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Do Pentium D's count as unusual?
> Because the Pentium D was sold in an era where the Pentium 4 HT was nearing its EOL, and Core 2 Duo units were quickly being pushed into the market, not many people own a Pentium D.


My school still has a lab with around 30 pentium Ds


----------



## Antarctica32

Here are all my old CPUs, a couple of them are interesting:

Mobile i386 SL- taken from a laptop

i486 DX2

i486 SX

Pentium- this one is a little strange, it's a socket 7 but it looks like a 468 or 386. it has that old color to it. Its the only one I have ever seen like it.

like 15 X regular socket 7 Pentiums, some with " w/ MMX tech" printed on them

AMD K6-2

I have 3 Pentium 2s but they are the card kind that goes on the mobo. I forget what its called but the cpu is on the card and the card just clips on to the mobo. Well anyway 1 of them has a heat sink the size of a large brick.

I have 1 card type P3

I have 2 Celerons mad in 2000 and 1 from '02 that looks just like a P4

I have a bunch of P4s but one of them is pretty cool, its a socket 423. pretty funny looking

I also have a C2D E4600


----------



## Antarctica32

whats with all these Pentiums w/ mmx tech? those are not rare at all.


----------



## Cyrious

god this would be the perfect club for me if i can get my mitts on the E6500K. i have always been a bit of a freak for oddball hardware

Oh well, guess ill just have to stick with my E5300 for now.


----------



## killabytes

How did I not know this existed?

FYI folks, old doesn't mean rare.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killabytes*
> 
> How did I not know this existed?
> FYI folks, old doesn't mean rare.


But it can mean unusual.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Wow some interesting stuff in this thread, unfortunately all i have is my 960T, my T6600 and an old socket 604 Xeon clocked at 3.8ghz (Unfortunately the rig its in need new ram, a new hdd and a gpu, none of which i can afford until my current project is finished)


----------



## killabytes

I just came into possession of a Pentium III Xeon. It's massive. Nothing like a Slot 2 processor!


----------



## Antarctica32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killabytes*
> 
> I just came into possession of a Pentium III Xeon. It's massive. Nothing like a Slot 2 processor!


i have a couple slot 2 P2s, are they rare/unusual?


----------



## killabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antarctica32*
> 
> i have a couple slot 2 P2s, are they rare/unusual?


I'd say just slightly.

The slot processors were short lived. The slot 2 processors were for servers and tend to be harder to find. I have several Slot 1 processors, just regular desktop ones.

I'd also say Slot A is somewhat rare too.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Pentium 4 3.4 Ghz Extreme Edition










I had one of those once







I don't have it any more though


----------



## Imprezzion

I have a fairly rare Athlon XP 3100+ Thorton laying at my place.
It's basically a Barton core with the caches of a Thoroughbred-B core. (Half the L2 disabled).
Clocks better then my TB-B 2600+ hehe.

Problem is just that the board I used to use, a DFI NF2, died and my A7N8X-X wouldn't eat the Thorton CPU so it's been eating dust for the past 2 years and I'm not even sure I know where I put it...

Link to the Athlon:
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Athlon%20XP%203100+%20-%20AXDC3100DKV3E.html


----------



## blooder11181

is the intel 486dx4 100mhz rare at the time??


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> is the intel 486dx4 100mhz rare at the time??


The DX-4 100 is a slightly uncommon chip, any Intel 486 faster than that certainly is extremely rare, the DX4-120 never reached market. The 486DX2-80 is a very uncommon chip, one may even suggest it's rare. It wasn't available in big quantities, and when it was available, the DX4-100 was about the same price.


----------



## blooder11181

i did recover 486dx4 100mhz rig and works fine pics soon


----------



## Jayjr1105

Anyone have an idea what this is? Found it lying around the shop tucked away in a drawer...




The bottom picture text reads:

80532KE072512
QQX1 ES A4
C250A762-0108


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Anyone have an idea what this is? Found it lying around the shop tucked away in a drawer...
> 
> 
> The bottom picture text reads:
> 80532KE072512
> QQX1 ES A4
> C250A762-0108


Most likely a socket 423 or 478 pentium 4.


----------



## andrews2547

Can I join if I buy an Intel Itanium?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Most likely a socket 423 or 478 pentium 4.


its xeon socket 604


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> its xeon socket 604


An ES s604? Now that is RARE. Slow as all heck, it's a netburst based chip, but still, rare.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> An ES s604? Now that is RARE. Slow as all heck, it's a netburst based chip, but still, rare.


WooHoo!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> An ES s604? Now that is RARE. Slow as all heck, it's a netburst based chip, but still, rare.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> WooHoo!


http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/QQ/QQX1.html


----------



## Jayjr1105

Sooooo.... Am I in with an ES s604?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Can I post ebay links? just wondering...
P4-Extreme-Edition-3-73GHz-2-M-1066-LGA775
That sounds quite rare and cool








I don't have any rare cpus as of now, but I'm considering getting one of those hehe


----------



## dracotonisamond

i have a couple old cyrix cpu's.

also had a K6-3 500 but it got lost to time.









old picture, would have to dig a box out of my garage.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I had the standard stuff...p4 3.2e prescott @ 4ghz 24/7, p4 2.8 prescott ran at stock, P3 600 slot 1, p1 200mmx, AMD k6-2 -which I oced at work, unlocked multi ftw-, 486dx2








And now a 2600k









Wish I had a couple of those transmeta tablets


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Anyone have an idea what this is? Found it lying around the shop tucked away in a drawer...
> 
> 
> The bottom picture text reads:
> 80532KE072512
> QQX1 ES A4
> C250A762-0108


WOW, cool. I have a wATX Intel ES dual socket server mobo for that chip. The board is MASSIVE, like 15" by 14", w/ matching s604 dual core 3ghz Xeons... Cool find!


----------



## blooder11181

i found a dead (yes a dead) celeron tualatin core cpu.
1400/265kb/100mhz
7214a937-0023
celeron sl64v
pic soon

2 pins are missing btw


----------



## jrl1357

I have a 2.8ghz p4 which is listed in the op. the motherboard died recintly (up till then it was folding at 1k ppd) but I can get a shot of the heat spreader with pentium 4 2.8ghz on it if that counts


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> i found a dead (yes a dead) celeron tualatin core cpu.
> 1400/265kb/100mhz
> 7214a937-0023
> celeron sl64v
> pic soon
> 2 pins are missing btw


It's not that rare. I have the Pentium III equivalent.


----------



## Niklaus

I have a Gateway web terminal that sports a Transmeta Carusoe. The OS is on an sd card internally,

I also have a neural net card built around an intel 80860,
Back in the day, when the 80x86 systems toped out at 400 Mhz, the i860 had a throughput about 4 times that of a typical pentium chip. they were called a "Cray on a chip" by one magazine

and somewhere I still have an Nth Computing HMD interface with two INMOS transputer processors

BTW, you might want to checkout

http://www.cpu-world.com

The site lists info in numerous old cpu's and other chips


----------



## Edge Of Pain

I have a pentium 4 3.8GHz but to prove it I need to clean the TIM off it. Is lemon juice OK?

EDIT:

Never mind. My camera isn't picking up the small print on it. I'll wait until I can put it in a machine which can show its clock speed


----------



## duhjuh

how rare are dual p3 864mhz codename coppermines still running btw?


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> I have a pentium 4 3.8GHz but to prove it I need to clean the TIM off it. Is lemon juice OK?
> EDIT:
> Never mind. My camera isn't picking up the small print on it. I'll wait until I can put it in a machine which can show its clock speed


sorry for dp but try sitting it spreader down on a scanner...


----------



## LongRod

Just a question.

I found a Pentium 3 laying around my house, and I was wondering if it was rare or not.

The markings are: Pentium III, 667/256/133/1.65v L023A517 - 1335 SL3XW


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Just a question.
> I found a Pentium 3 laying around my house, and I was wondering if it was rare or not.
> The markings are: Pentium III, 667/256/133/1.65v L023A517 - 1335 SL3XW


zomg...no just kidding probably just uncommon like my pair are


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I actually have 2 intel Pentium 4 HT's with 400MHz FSB at 3.0GHz and one that is on 2.8GHz. AND they are still in service today


----------



## Alfaa

Diden't see this before. Does this count?










EDIT: I forgot to mention that I did, in fact, know that the CPU technically doesnt work anymore because of the chip in the corner





















But its still there, and with some soldering skills and an appropriate board, It might even work again!

Also. Anyone know how rare an "engineering sample" would be? For all I know they all could have said that on them!


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> sorry for dp but try sitting it spreader down on a scanner...


ok i'll try that


----------



## barkinos98

i would like to join, if a P3 i think Tualatin 800EB is rare enough. i still keep the working device, can prove w/ pics


----------



## RevZ

I don't know what would classify as 'rare' here, but my old Engineering Sample I used to have in my 24/7 rig (sig needs to be updated I see, lol):
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507685

Apart from that I have some unusual ones (nowadays you don't see these much anymore at all anyway), amongst which:
- Intel R80286-10 (68-pin), still works despite a tiny piece of one contact missing
- Cyrix CX486 DX2-66, mint condition
- IBM 6x86 P166+
- I think I have an Evergreen Pentium MMX conversion kit somewhere.. It had a 300 MHz Pentium MMX on it, I still have that around too.


----------



## blooder11181

is the amd am486sx2 66 rare?


----------



## eskamobob1

so are 9775s rare? cause i just got two and i think they are both ESs


----------



## MightyAA

I've got a few...
My old laptop under my profile was a KillerNotebooks. It had a T7400ES... old threads would have photos, oc scores and such.

Also have a AMD Athlon 3200+... scores somewhere in old benchmark threads (there was a specific one for older AGP gpu rigs)

I've got a old Apple II e in the parent's basement.

Also have a old 486 processor somewhere around... Might have been a DX2, but can't remember. That rig cost $10k when new loaded with Autocad.

Probably have an original IBM XT also at my parents... don't even know if it was a 386 because that pre-dates harddrives. (Dual 5-1/4" floppy drives)

The coolest one I have (may of been thrown out) was a Zeos Pentium 90. What makes this one weird is Zeo (who later became part of Micron) used a special sub-board on the cpu. This board plugged into the cpu socket, then the new Pentium cpu rode piggy-back on the sub-board. Supposedly did something to run higher clock rates than their competition (Gateway and Dell). I figured it was some sort of hardware based pin-mod to overclock... Cool anyway. I'll see if it's still in the junk pile and snap a couple photos.


----------



## eskamobob1

that 90 would definately qualify as rare... it was a very unusal awsome CPU


----------



## MightyAA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> that 90 would definately qualify as rare... it was a very unusal awsome CPU


Did some more research on it too... I'd forgotten that Zeos manufacturered it's own motherboards; Probably what made them attractive to Micron. Unfortunately, I did look around last night both at home and the office storage... I (or my staff) dumped the machine at somepoint along with several other oldies including that 486.... Guess they didn't "apprechiate" my computer hoarding









Did find though an old Gateway G6-200 (Pentium Pro?)... And a bunch of old Dell and Gateway laptops...


----------



## PCSarge

guesss i need to find my pentium 2 slot cpu... i have the heatsink infront of me....time to go box digging and find the little bugger.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Just found this thread.











Those are my C0 and C1 Deneb engineering samples.
The C0 overclocks up to 3-3.1 GHz and the C1 does up to 3.9 GHz stable.
That's with the D14 cooling them.


----------



## Pawelr98

Does athlon xp "barton" 2500+ Mobile counts in ?
Today it's very hard to get these in my country.


----------



## blooder11181

they must be rare back in the day of there release.


----------



## Pawelr98

Back in these days it's was a bit hard to get mobile athlon xp . Today it's almost impossible to get one for reasonable price (I bought mine for about 7$).


----------



## givmedew

Does it count if it is inside of a Mac? Because I am pretty sure mine has: Core 2 Duo E8190 (essentially an E8200 without Virtualization) because I looked it up when I was trying to find out why Virtualization didn't work and I found out I got screwed because it was kind of a random and unlabeled some of that model has the non virtualization one and some don't.

Anyone know how to find the exact specific model of the processor itself on a MacBook Pro?

Edit:

Well figured out it is calling itself a P7550 without Virualization which is funny because when on the Intel feature set instead of saying yes or no for virtualization it says "see ordering info" I'm like YUP no need I know I go screwed thanks for that lol.

Aslo does Intel Pro Reduced Instruction Processors count?


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> guesss i need to find my pentium 2 slot cpu... i have the heatsink infront of me....time to go box digging and find the little bugger.


I wonder what's more rare the AMD slot or the Intel slot. I had one of those things too and I honestly thought it was the future of processors (I was only 13 or something) and I preferred the installation process but hated the heat-sink.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I wonder what's more rare the AMD slot or the Intel slot. I had one of those things too and I honestly thought it was the future of processors (I was only 13 or something) and I preferred the installation process but hated the heat-sink.


Probably the AMD slot. At the time (1997-2000), all Pentium II chips and most early Pentium III chips (all Katmai chips and most Coppermines up to 1GHz) were using Slot 1.


----------



## rabidz7

Does anyone here have pictures of a PPC 970 GX?


----------



## Pawelr98

And what about amd DX40(i don't know exact model). I have one laing around.


----------



## blooder11181

i have
am486dx2 80
a80486dx2-80 v8t
a9449dpa t
3volt


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Just found this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are my C0 and C1 Deneb engineering samples.
> The C0 overclocks up to 3-3.1 GHz and the C1 does up to 3.9 GHz stable.
> That's with the D14 cooling them.


Did you get these on eBay? Theres someone whos selling these two exactly.


----------



## xGTx

I bought a brand new Athlon xp Mobile 2500+ last year.. Does 2.4ghz at 1.688, not bad at all.


----------



## Pawelr98

Now i have exact model of my dx40
Am386 DX-40
NG80386DX-40
D 311M5L9
Rare or not ?


----------



## MyFaceHole

I'm not sure if these are rare or unusual, but they are definitely old! I got them from a family friend a year ago.

1989 Intel i486 DX2 and a 1992 i486 DX2 (those are the copyright dates in the ceramics):
Top:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Bottom:




Intel Pentium 1993 (not sure what the paper/sticker is for):
Top:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Bottom:




Intel Pentium 1995:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Top:

Bottom:




All of them together, what a nice family:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Does a P4 EE with Hyperthreading at 3.06 GhZ unusual? Hopefully so!


----------



## Volvo

I have an i5 661 ES.

Rare? :3


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Volvo; I'd say so.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

I have a AMD K6-1-233 processor and Pentium, not sure what Model, from 1992. Let me know and I will send pictures, if I can find my bloody camera.


----------



## garriott

Picked up one of these a few days ago.

Just need to find a board for it now.

Cyrix 5x86 120GP


----------



## Pawelr98

What about intel Q1230 ?


----------



## A Bad Day

An A10 5750m ES that has an unlocked multiplier: http://forum.notebookreview.com/hardware-components-aftermarket-upgrades/720732-upgrading-my-week-trinity-laptop-strongest-amd-a10-5750m-es-richland-apu.html

Mobile chip. Unlocked multiplier on a laptop that was never designed for OCing...


----------



## Ferrari8608

I have in my daughter's PC a Pentium III-S 1.4 GHz (Tualatin). Does that count? It's the highest speed PIII available, and it includes 512 KB L2 Cache which only the S models had.

Honestly, this little chip is way faster than my old laptop's Pentium 4 1.8 Ghz. Runs Debian Linux like a boss.


----------



## DaveLT

Does my chip count?




I don't have any idea why CPU-Z thinks it's a E5606 when it's a L5639
http://valid.canardpc.com/81gqa0

It's a 6-core though.


----------



## rabidz7

I don't know it this has to be x86, but I do have a XPC7458. The XPC7458 is the L3 cache enabled version of the MPC748..


----------



## schuck6566

Don't have any actual photo's of the chip,but it's in a gateway tower yhat came with windows 2000 & has run versions of xp,windows7,& 3 flavors of linux.(mint,lubuntu,fedora) it's been helped with a video card & memory upgrades along with a usb 2.0 card. rest is stock. here's the cpuz sheet. http://prntscr.com/2t1s9y IT's the P4 1.3 willamette on the sockett423. read earlier the 1.3 was kinda rare.


----------



## cinnamonrollz

ive had 2 of the 2.8ghz 400mhz fsb p4's 1 was dead so i delided and found solder. my mind was blown. i thought all 478s were delidable. 1 i still own. its doesn't even have thermal paste in the breathe hole.


----------



## jsc1973

I've owned the K6-III 450 and a Pentium OverDrive 333 MHz before, but sold them both a long time ago. I still have some K6-III+ and K6-2+ 450 chips, but those are fairly common because they were the last, best upgrade for Super Socket 7.


----------



## itokverygood

let alone a dual system LOLOL. I'm not sure, but the Pentium Pro is, if not the biggest CPU ever made, at least one of the biggest. You've just reminded me I have to buy one from eBay for my collection


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itokverygood*
> 
> let alone a dual system LOLOL. I'm not sure, but the Pentium Pro is, if not the biggest CPU ever made, at least one of the biggest. You've just reminded me I have to buy one from eBay for my collection


I had a Pentium Pro I pulled out of a telephony server I picked up years ago. All gold IHS (or was that the chip itself??? lol) It was cool, but never did run. Would barely post. Gave it away to someone who could appreciate it... Who probably just flaked the gold off and tossed it. ha ha


----------



## Aleslammer

Don't know if these are truly rare or unusual more like neglected or forgotten based on price to performance with their siblings.

Athlon 64 3400+ X2 (Found 3 on Ebay)
http://valid.canardpc.com/2dregs
Athlon 64 3500+ Lima (3)
http://valid.canardpc.com/jv390d
Athlon 64 4850B X2 Brisbane (4)
http://valid.canardpc.com/56qpw9
Athlon 64 5400B X2 Brisbane (10)
http://valid.canardpc.com/e2x6p6
Athlon 64 5800+ X2 Brisbane (5)
http://valid.canardpc.com/bwcvy6


----------



## Peen

I used to have a ton of rare cpu's, just saw this one when I had a quad socket 2 server with 4 Xeon 733mhz cpu's


----------



## warpuck

My 2nd build was a AMD DX-40. I remember it was one I bought a AMD co-processer for. I did do a 386sx as my 1st build. I know I added a AMD co-processor to that one because I wanted play with fractals. I gave it to my step-daughter for '93-94 at UCLA. I don't think I saw a another 386 or 486sx with a external co-processor. I think some of the later intel co-processors were either rebranded or licensed because the AMD version was faster. I do know that memory was 1/2 the cost of the build. I wanted more than 4M ram so I could run winders 3 as a task in OS-2. i don't think a AMD DX-40 was rare, Just not common. From my point of view external co-processors were uncommon or rare.


----------



## jsc1973

The AMD 386 DX-40 sold like hotcakes at the end of the 386 era, right when the 486 was becoming popular. It would out-perform a 486SX-25 or lower, but was a lot cheaper. That was how AMD made a lot of their money back in those days. They stayed on the previous-generation Intel platform after Intel abandoned it, continued its development, and would produce better products as upgrades and as the basis of new systems. Intel never made a 386 faster than 33 MHz, but the maturity of the hardware for a 386 allowed the design and its bus to be pushed to 40 MHz with no problem. AMD churned out DX-40 chips, most as surface-mount components for integrated motherboards, and Cyrix went one step farther than that, making all sorts of faster 386-based products, including some clock-doubled 66 MHz parts with 486 features built in, which were only sold on the upgrade market and in integrated systems.

One interesting fact about the 386 era is that Cyrix made the best 386 co-pro, by far. Their FasMath 387 would blow the doors off even the Intel co-pro, and was very popular with CAD users well into the era of the 486. It was the only time that Intel ever lost the lead in x86 FPU performance until the Athlon came out in 1999. The problem was that Cyrix didn't continue to develop this product, and actually recycled their 387 design to use as the co-pro on their 486, 586 and even 686 products. The 6x86 and MII processors were so awful at gaming because their FPU was nothing but a fast 387. A few years back, I owned a Dell 386SX laptop that had an unused co-pro socket, and I managed to score a Cyrix FasMath 387SX and install it. I sold it later on to a vintage hardware collector who was so impressed, he gave me far more than I paid for either the lappy or the co-pro.


----------



## blooder11181

i have the amd am486dx2 80mhz


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, I am no longer worthy of this club. Financial problems over past couple months forced me to part with both my AMD engineering samples. The s939 of which I NEVER wanted to sell, but got such good money for both, i couldn't pass it up. Take me off the roster if you want. Or keep me on for nostalgia, I won't be offended. I'll continue to spy on what you guys got tho. Some interesting CPUs here.


----------



## hazara

I dont think any are particularly rare - but heres a few from my box of cpu's - there are few more Pentium 2 slot 1 and Celeron slot 2's as well.


----------



## SuburbanSwine

Here is a list of my CPUs from the collection I just started.

Intel Pentium A80502-75 Step Code: SX969 (On the bottom it says MALAY ES which is kind of weird but I'm not sure if its an engineering sample)

x3 Pentium Pro GJ80521EX200 Step Code: Q004

Intel Pentium Pro BP80521180 Step Code: SL23L


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuburbanSwine*
> 
> x3 Pentium Pro GJ80521EX200 Step Code: Q004


wow 1mb of l2 cache


----------



## colin012

Hey guys! I was doing a search for the Pentium Pro SL23L because I have one and was trying to find an aproxmate collectors price for it. Well, to be specific, I found it for sale in to great a price range with no pictures and little to no information about it's condition. I saw it listed for anywhere between $9.50 and $135.50.

I saw it mentioned here as rare/unusual so I decided I would drop in, say hello, and link everyone to where I have it listed on eBay just in case a collector wanted it. It is due to go up for sale tomorrow at 2:30 Central Time with the starting bid only being $5.00 USD.

EDIT: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321640683989&alt=web

A note to moderators: I may choose to post this information in the marketplace board as well because I think it is relevant and sought after content in both forums.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I have a super rare QX9750. I was able to get some decent clocks out of it. I am looking to sell it, I just don't know how or where to do so


----------



## blooder11181

min/max power consumption on that quad?

my c2d e8400 is also e0


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> min/max power consumption on that quad?
> 
> my c2d e8400 is also e0


I will throw it in a board and find out the power consumption.


----------



## kibasnowpaw

*This is a cool club*

I own a lot of Old CPU's maybe i should make a list as soon as i get home if i can find them ^_^
also if you want to see them in HD then you can do it here.

My CPU Collection

I will take photos of them 2 photo of every CPU i own as soon i can.
Right now is there only one CPU a Intel i486 DX2 if i remember right i own a couple of those and some AMD K6 CPU's


----------



## Elektro

I have an odd Athlon II X4 640T, I can't seem to find much on it, other than it was only used as an OEM CPU and it's running on the Thuban die (instead of Propus like the standard 640), with two cores disabled. Basically a gimped Phenom II X6 1075T. Not sure if it would manage to make any lists, but it's a weird one I haven't found much on.

My locked valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/u617ph


----------



## chuckles5582

would a K6-2+ count as a rare cpu? (one of the first cpu's that had amd coolnquiet on it to actively throttle up and down. it was a laptop cpu but it worked in desktops too). i built a physical dosbox to run TES:redguard a while back since that game cant be emulated..


----------



## Blaise170

I now have a Hitachi HD68HC000-10, does that count?


----------



## blooder11181

i found a intel pentium i200 sy045/vsu but look like a mmx style cpu but its a classic model can anyone tel the story?


----------



## technyk32

Idk if it's rare, but I have an Intel i486 DX4-100.


----------



## SantaClaw

Does my Intel I7 3970X Qualify? I also have a Pentium Pro 200 laying around, but no motherboard that will work with it..











In the pic, 3x Intel Celeron 500 2x Pentium 200 MMX, 1x Pentium 133 and a Pentium pro 200 mhz.


----------



## schuck6566

Over 20 years old, my first computers cpu & heatsink. Pins are bent from bouncing in different moves over last 10 years, but still kept for remembrence.







here's a bunch of pics just taken.


----------



## Aleslammer

Took me a couple years to find an example of a Q6400 would of been a little happier if it wasn't an ES.

http://valid.x86.fr/7uj479

One I'm having a hard time finding now is Q9450S.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q9450S%20EU80569AJ067N.html


----------



## technyk32

Is there any way to still be added to this club?


----------



## DR4G00N

Xeon E5540 ES, Q1E2 C0/C1 stepping.


Desktop Athlon XP 3200+ made in 0416 with unlocked multiplier.


----------



## SantaClaw

How 'bout an Intel Xeon 10 core, with 25mb cache 20 threads Engeneering sample Cpu QD21 C1 stepping ?

1.5 Ghz with 1.8 Ghz turbo. ?


----------



## rosmaniac

Ok, my list of 486 'tester' chips, with a photo:
2x 486DX-50 (NOT DX2-50) (one has an epoxied-on heatsink, was in an IBM PS/2 8595)
1x 486SX-20
1x 5x86-133 ADZ
1x Cyrix 486DX2-66 (common)
1x Cyrix 486DX2-80 (no so common)


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosmaniac*
> 
> Ok, my list of 486 'tester' chips, with a photo:
> 2x 486DX-50 (NOT DX2-50) (one has an epoxied-on heatsink, was in an IBM PS/2 8595)
> 1x 486SX-20
> 1x 5x86-133 ADZ
> 1x Cyrix 486DX2-66 (common)
> 1x Cyrix 486DX2-80 (no so common)


Is it safe to assume many here are very old?









Some of these chips are probably older than me...


----------



## Andrew LB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Is it safe to assume many here are very old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these chips are probably older than me...


Yea. Those chips are ancient. My first PC had an Intel 486DX2-66mhz.

This thread has inspired me to go dig through some boxes later today because somewhere I have some old processors, not sure how rare though.

So far i found the following:

Intel Pentium 4 521 SL8PP 2.90ghz/1M/800/04A
Intel Pentium 4 2.4ghz/512/533/1.525V SL6DV (socket 478 Northwood)
Intel SLAYQ T8300 2.40ghz/3M/800
Intel Pentium 4M SL5YU 1.6ghz 400mhz (Northwood)

Ill try and find the older stuff later today.


----------



## fleetfeather

Does this club consider the Iris Pro equipped LGA processors to be "rare"? I doubt the i7-5775C would qualify as it saw at least limited retail availability, but the other SKUs seem mythical to me (I'm trying to find one of the i5 2C4T or 4C4T chips myself...)

Some great chips in here


----------



## Offler

How rare is:

Intel Pentium III-S 1400Mhz - SL5XL?

Tualatin with 512kb cache. (one broken, one functiona)

And I have a pair of Intel Xeon Pentium III Cascades in server Proliant ML-530 g1


----------



## Sparksnl

I have a rare cpu as well. I have got a Core 2 Duo E8700.

Edit: Now I think of it, how rare are these:

MSI Geforce N260GTX Lightning
MSI Geforce N260GTX Lightning Black Edition
Asus ROG Xpander (for s1366 Rampage Extreme III to get 4 x SLI)


----------



## a22fh

I have the Pentium 4 SL7EY. It's the 2.8 GHz, 400MHz FSB mentioned in the list.


----------



## zeroibis

How about a first generation socket 423 Pentium 4 1.5Ghz. I got one in the basement, would need to get an OS installed again to boot the thing up but I have one. They already switched to the 478 socket a year later so I do not think there is many of these things around.


----------



## technyk32

I don't know if any of my CPUs are rare, so could anyone tell me? I've left out the ones that are clearly common.
Pentium 4 520J
Pentium 4 650
Pentium 4 631
Pentium 4 1.5GHz (SL95V)
Intel i486DX4-100
AMD Athlon 650 Thunderbird (slot A)
Xeon X3210
Mobile Pentium 4 1.60 GHz, 512K cache, 400MHz FSB


----------



## NoGuru

Opps, duplicate post


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparksnl*
> 
> I have a rare cpu as well. I have got a Core 2 Duo E8700.
> 
> Edit: Now I think of it, how rare are these:
> 
> MSI Geforce N260GTX Lightning
> MSI Geforce N260GTX Lightning Black Edition
> Asus ROG Xpander (for s1366 Rampage Extreme III to get 4 x SLI)


Can I see a CPU validation of the E8700?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Can I see a CPU validation of the E8700?


I'd like to see it too.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I'd like to see it too.


I would be pretty surprised if he did have it. I had one of only like 3 in the world "see sig".


----------



## shanchya

hi... guys, can you please help me to identify this two xeon CPUs ? i can not get the details of them .... at-list if i have the model numbers for them i might find some on google....


----------



## shanchya

This is Intel Rapidcad -1 ..... is this a rare one ???


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> How about a first generation socket 423 Pentium 4 1.5Ghz. I got one in the basement, would need to get an OS installed again to boot the thing up but I have one. They already switched to the 478 socket a year later so I do not think there is many of these things around.


lol, I have the willamette @ 1.3Ghz.


----------



## technyk32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shanchya*
> 
> hi... guys, can you please help me to identify this two xeon CPUs ? i can not get the details of them .... at-list if i have the model numbers for them i might find some on google....


I have a few like that. Flip the CPU over (pin side up), and the info should be somewhere on the bottom.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shanchya*
> 
> This is Intel Rapidcad -1 ..... is this a rare one ???


It's not exactly mainstream and it would be rarer if you had both chips of the pair. The RapidCAD was a 486DX chip and a dummy FPU (Floating Point Chip) that were drop in replacements for a 386 processor and 387 fpu. You needed both for it to function. It wouldn't be a fast as a native 486DX cpu in an actual 486DX motherboard due to the lower performance of the 386 bus and lack of level 1 cache. It was quite a bit faster than the stock 386 though.

See https://www.wikiwand.com/en/RapidCAD and http://www.cpushack.com/RAPIDCAD.html for more information


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shanchya*
> 
> hi... guys, can you please help me to identify this two xeon CPUs ? i can not get the details of them .... at-list if i have the model numbers for them i might find some on google....


Info is on the back of the cpu. I can tell you they are Prestonia (Northwood Xeon) chips for Socket 604.


----------



## shanchya

Thanks a lot guys for replying and my apology .... i should have check the back side of the CPU before i made the post


----------



## shanchya

Hope you like this 4 .......


----------



## technyk32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shanchya*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys for replying and my apology .... i should have check the back side of the CPU before i made the post


No problem, I made the same mistake. I got 10 of em for free a while back and spent hours trying to figure out what the specs were, then one of the pins bent. I had to flip it over to bend it back, and there it was


----------



## extracrunchy

I will have to go digging around in my box downstairs.

I have a 186. It was from, get this, a Gretag 740 film processor/printer







We decommissioned it and I grabbed the optics and that chip. Oddly, it's made by AMD, so I guess its from that second source era.


----------



## Asdfguy86

I don't know if this is considered rare, but I have an AMD AM5x86-P75 CPU. It also reads Am486 DX5-133W16GBC and also B1 0018B5C on it.
I've found images of CPU models similar to this one, but not this exact one.


----------



## blooder11181

WOW 486 with 16kb cache!
http://xhoba.x86-guide.com/en/collection/AMD-5x86-P75-PGA-cpu-no11207.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/80486/AMD-Am486DX5-133V16BGC.html


----------



## frostbite

I have a Motorola 68000 in my amiga 500, 7.16mhz, nearly as fast as my calculator


----------



## technyk32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> I have a Motorola 68000 in my amiga 500, 7.16mhz, nearly as fast as my calculator


i believe the Motorola 68000 was very common


----------



## ComradeCommie

How rare/unusual is an athlon TF-20? single core laptop processor that I have in this little linux machine that can run TF2 20fpsish


----------



## Offler

Just for info...

Zilog Z80a is maybe the most common processor except these few.

http://www.z80.info/sharp/z80_glas.htm



The glass CPU was then attached to rather old Sharp MZ-800. In general this CPU was just proof of concept for logical circuits to be part of LCD panels.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeCommie*
> 
> How rare/unusual is an athlon TF-20? single core laptop processor that I have in this little linux machine that can run TF2 20fpsish


Not very.


----------



## ComradeCommie

LAST DITCH EFFORT TO GET IN THIS CLUB!
Core 2 Duo e6420


----------



## TheDoug

Here is my collection of old cpu's and some ram. This thread got me to go dig through all my old stuff


----------



## PolluxCastor

Is a Phenom II that is unlocked to "B55" classed as rare? especially when it is stable above 4ghz?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeCommie*
> 
> LAST DITCH EFFORT TO GET IN THIS CLUB!
> Core 2 Duo e6420


Quite common.


----------



## technyk32

Is the Athlon 650 Thunderbird considered rare or unusual?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technyk32*
> 
> Is the Athlon 650 Thunderbird considered rare or unusual?


Nope.


----------



## technyk32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Nope.


That's what thought, I just figured I'd check.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technyk32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what thought, I just figured I'd check.
Click to expand...

No problem. That's the only way to find out.


----------



## Britts

Just some of my older Processors, I also have Hundreds of other Processors, 478/775, 462/754/939/AM2 etc... Ultimately looking to get rid of all my processors.


----------



## technyk32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Britts*
> 
> Just some of my older Processors, I also have Hundreds of other Processors, 478/775, 462/754/939/AM2 etc... Ultimately looking to get rid of all my processors.


Damn that's pretty cool. Why do you want to get rid of them though?


----------



## Britts

The Wife says I have to get rid of the Mountains of old Kit I have,


----------



## Britts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Britts*
> 
> The Wife says I have to get rid of the Mountains of old Kit I have,


I have more around Pentium MMX's etc...


----------

